# Interview mit Game Director Craig Morrison 22.01.2009



## BornPsycho (22. Januar 2009)

It's looking like there's a tough year ahead for Age of Conan, as servers merge to condense a dwindling population and competition ramps up across the genre. But Morrison has a gameplan - one that includes lots of high-level content and the first expansion pack for the MMO.

There's certainly plenty to ask about.


14:02:53 - 

*Super Moderating Hero:* First things first, Craig, can you tell us a bit about yourself and why you're so famous? Perhaps ignoring the IGN part of your life. Cough. 


*Craig Morrison:* Hah, well, I'm not sure famous is the right word! I am the Producer for Age of Conan here at Funcom and responsible for the ongoing direction and production of the game. I previously had the same role on Anarchy Online and in the dim and distant past had a life on the other side of the fence working on fan-sites and reviews for that site you didn't want me to mention!


14:06:13 - 

*Super Moderating Hero:* You took over last September, Craig. What's changed since then? Has there been major restructuring? Is the Age of Conan team now a honed racing pigeon compared to the hobbling city pigeon of the past?


*Craig Morrison:* We have made some changes certainly, that's an inherent part of someone new taking the reigns on a project. There will always be some adjustments. I think mainly it's been focusing on two things, making our processes and focus more efficient and secondly making sure we have the correct development focus, on making the experience fun and engaging for the players. By focusing that single question - "is this fun?" - to everything we do, I think we start to see better results. I have a talented and dedicated team, and that is by and large the same team I inherited, so its more been about shifting resources around for efficiency and focus rather than making any sweeping changes.


14:09:47 - 

Ignyte _asks: _What's the biggest difference in design philosophy between you and previous game director Gaute Godager?


*Craig Morrison:* I think that's a very subjective thing, to be honest. As I mentioned above, I really like to focus on putting ourselves in the player's shoes when we consider design, and I think all designers to that to one degree or another. I think our approaches are certainly different in many ways, perhaps as someone who has always worked on live games rather than the development I have a degree easier as I can focus on refining and making sure the game systems we have work well and are tuned to provide the player with solid fun content. I am not sure that's any different than the approach Gaute took, we just express in different areas and slightly different focuses.


14:13:59 - 

AvengerUK _asks: _As a player since beta, I've really enjoyed my time in Hyboria. However, since the server merges, the Fury realm has turned into chaotic PvP, especially in Kheshetta, where big guilds and groups gank constantly without a care in the world. When will consequences come in? Are there any plans in the works to solve this chaos? Casual players are being muscled out.


*Craig Morrison:* I think that it's only natural that there will be a period of adjustment after the server merges that will calm down over time in addition to the changes we make. 


There are already some additions that will hopefully shift some of the open world PVP focus to the border kingdoms and resource gather with the new PVP resource system. On a PVP server though there will always be a competitive atmosphere, in particular at the higher levels. We do of course monitor the behaviour of players on live, and should we see that we need to make additional changes or additions to the consequence system after the merges we will do so. 

It's only been a few days at this stage though so we need to see how things progress, in particular after the next game update.

14:19:13 - 

anomagnus _asks: _Craig, I never got into AOC, I was tempted at the time, but decided to hold off until Warhammer Online. As it plays out, I've found Warhammer to be a massive disappointment. Part of my problem was that it tried to emulate WoW too much and not push enough WAR. From what I've read that seems to be a problem with AOC. 


Are you bringing AOC more in-line with other MMOs, or trying to be increasingly different in order to stand out?

*Craig Morrison:* I think that's a balance thing, we certainly have some elements that are different from WOW and some that are similar. It's definitely a design dilemma of a sort for the MMO genre with WOW's presence as so many people play and love that game, that they miss features from it when they aren't present.


Personally, though, having played many MMOs for many years, I prefer to look at it as choosing the right elements that are right for your game and your game-world. It's about finding the right fit. Some of those things might be features that players are familiar with from WOW, or they might be inspired from other areas, even those not specifically for MMOs. It's certainly important for us to be unique and play on our unique elements rather than take the lazy option and try to emulate a huge title like WOW. We should be Age of Conan and try to bring things to players that allow them to feel that they are getting a unique and engaging experience.

14:22:11 - 

*Super Moderating Hero:* What is the next game update, by the way? 


*Craig Morrison:* The next game-update is quite significant, I am not sure I'd have the time to list all the changes and updates here (they are though available on our test server forums if you want to check them out), the highlights though are three new dungeons, including a single-team, level 80 dungeon called Xibaluku, that really pushes the dynamic nature of our game-play content. 


There is also the addition of new PVP resources that will be required for battlekeeps and can be found in the Border Kingdoms PVP zones - the cool thing being that these resources can be looted from other players if you defeat them in PVP, so you'll have to be watchful while collecting them! It is a very large update though in addition to those highlights, with a lot of tweaks, updates and improvements

14:23:54 - 

*Super Moderating Hero:* And when's that coming out?


*Craig Morrison:* When it's ready! Sorry, I had to use that line once! 


On a serious note, it's currently on the test server being put through it's paces. We hope to be ready for the live servers soon, most likely at some point in February, but it will depend on testing. I'd much rather give a realistic outlook that might be a little more vague than give arbitrary dates that might end up being missed due to testing or further polish and tweaking.

14:30:02 - 

Jockie _asks: _Historically, once an MMO begins to slide there's no way back, given the calibre of competition on the market. How do you about-turn and convince disillusioned players you're back on track when so many claim Age of Conan remains fundamentally broken?


*Craig Morrison:* I'm not sure that it's completely true a game can't come back, EVE Online for example has built itself up very successfully over the years, and our own Anarchy Online is still going strong almost eight years on from its poor launch. 


So I firmly believe that if we focus on the right things and continue to provide that fun and engaging content I mentioned above then it does start to turn. Once players are having fun in the game and enjoying the content, they start to tell their friends and word of mouth improves and it can grow from there. 

There will of course always be some players who simply aren't into giving a game a second chance and will continue to mention only the launch, but I think the majority are fair minded enough to listen when they hear fellow players saying, 'You know what? This came has really improved,' because at the end of the day it doesn't matter what we say about the game ourselves, the key is what those playing it think and share with the community. To achieve that we need to keep that all important focus on improving the game and giving players the experience that warrants them telling their friends about the improvements.

14:35:19 - 

*Super Moderating Hero:* What about specifics, things like free trials and promotions? And, similarly, how do you reward your loyal players?


*Craig Morrison:* That's really an area for our PR or Marketing folk, but there are plans for those kinds of campaigns, yes. 


It was important for us to get the server merges done first so that we didn't risk uprooting new trial players during their trial experience. I am sure you will see trials of some form in the near future. In terms of our loyal players I think that's two fold, firstly the most important thing we can do is to keep providing them with new content, but we are also considering some form of loyalty program for later this year which will offer some form of rewards for subscribers. With our strong focus on the upcoming item and statistic changes first though it's something that hasn't been flushed out in detail just yet.

14:39:39 - 

*Super Moderating Hero:* What sort of item and statistic changes are those?


*Craig Morrison:* As we have mentioned in various community letters and interviews one of the areas we weren't satisfied with after launch was the itemisation and statistics in the game. While Age of Conan was intended to not be an item-centric game we feel that we probably took it too far and that the item progression in the game, and how much the player's statistics meant to game-play, needed to be better. 


This has meant us going back and overhauling the underlying formulas and statistics to improve the character progression and make items more meaningful in the game. We won't be going all the way to the other extreme, where items are 'everything', but we do intend to make item acquisition a better gameplay driver. 

These have been really extensive changes for us, and we have the first builds being tested internally now. Then we will release a version for public testing sometime soon after the current update cycle is complete.

14:46:39 - 

lordstronghold34 _asks: _What's the plan for updates during 2009? How often can we expect meaty patches? Can you give us an example of the areas being targeted and the type of change we can expect? And, leaving aside the expansion, what's the most exciting piece of content in development?


*Craig Morrison:* Again, I'm not really one for setting schedules and specific time-lines. I think the frequency will be pretty similar to that you have seen over the last few major updates, at least for those 'meaty' updates. 


In terms of the overall plan, I think it's split into three fundamental areas. Firstly, there is the new content, starting with Xibaluku, aimed at level-80 players, then Tarantia Commons, which will be aimed at the mid-70s (to break up the levelling in Kheshatta), and features a really cool story-driven outdoor zone with lots of quests and several dungeons. 

Then we will have House of Crom a large dungeon experience aimed at the highest-level players and featuring a combination of single and multi-group encounters. 

We will keep adding new areas after those mentioned as well. We are already working on parts of other areas, too, but it's a little early to go into details there.

Then we have the area I mentioned in the last question. The items and statistics update will really be the foundation for us being able to improve all our content in various ways. This will be through improved itemisation and rewards, better balance and an ability to work better on class feats and abilities as well the building block for further systems to provide better character advancement.

Lastly, we have an additional focus for the year, and that's the community elements of the game. We want to improve the guild functionality and we have plans already in motion for that area. It's a little early to go into too many details on this just yet, but it's most definitely something I want to achieve in 2009.

14:49:10 - 

*Super Moderating Hero:* Better character advancement? Does that mean feats and abilities will be completely overhauled? And will classes fundamentally change?


*Craig Morrison:* No, we won't be making fundamental changes to the class roles for sure! What it means is that players will have more options for character development. 


Some feats and abilities may need to be tweaked and improved but we aren't talking about radical changes. We are talking about making the player's choices - what items they equip or where they put their feat points - more meaningful.

14:53:01 - 

sargeant_paulson _asks: _We've seen Blizzard scale back dungeons to focus on 5-man groups and 25-man raids, and add hard modes to the former offering epic rewards. Are there plans to make Age of Conan epic drops more achievable and less time consuming? 


*Craig Morrison:* I think we have a different game from WOW and the itemisation can't really be compared directly. I think the key - and this ties back to the items and statistics update again - is for us to make sure that the items and rewards players recieve offer them good options and upgrades. Having already acknowledged that this was an area we weren't happy with, we are working hard to improve the rewards of gameplay.


14:58:40 - 

sargeant_paulson _asks: _What about factions? Why were reputation rewards never included as a way to work towards sparkly items? And will we ever see them?


*Craig Morrison:* I personally can't answer why it wasn't included for launch as I wasn't involved. I think 'reputation grinding' is something WOW has taken and run further with than any other MMO in the past, but it was a system that we didn't go with for the development of Age of Conan. 


I think this links to the earlier question about how much of a clone of WOW you should be. If we found a variation of such a system that would benefit our game would we consider it? Sure, of course we would. It's an area we're looking at. But as I said before, it's not just about taking a system from another game, it's about finding the right way of incorporating the same gameplay goals and drivers in a way that works for your game. That is certainly an area we are looking at, even if we don't have any specific plans right now.

14:59:29 - 

Brastin _asks: _Let's talk about the expansion! When's it coming out? And can you give us a little spoiler what of what we can expect? A new continent? New classes? Motorbikes?


*Craig Morrison:* I'm afraid it's a little early to talk much about the expansion plans, right now there is a dedicated team working on concept and playfield design for it, but the focus for the majority of the team is working on the currently scheduled work for the live game. I am sure as the year progresses you will start to hear a little more about the expansion.


15:04:12 - 

DFawkes _asks: _Are there any plans to rework low-level content or offer an alternative for people re-rolling characters? And what about adding more support for the role-playing community to get their teeth into?


*Craig Morrison:* I think the early-game experience in Age of Conan is one of its strengths. The vast majority of feedback we receive on Tortage is positive and players seem to really enjoy it, so I don't think you will see many changes there. We have discussed the options for allowing veteran players re-rolling to skip Toratge possibly, but there aren't any firm plans on it at the moment. It's one of those 'maybe in the future' ideas.


In terms of role-playing that is an area that was never a strong focus for the game as a whole but we do try and include what we can when we can to offer role-players more options. It is, however, not one of our primary focuses for the game for the coming year.

15:07:22 - 

*Super Moderating Hero:* Going back to the expansion - oh look over there it's a flying distraction - can you give us a teensy weensy clue as to the theme?


*Craig Morrison:* I'm afraid that I fear the flying distractions that might come from our lovely marketing folk if I was too distracted by your distraction to answer that!


15:09:45 - 

miiiguel _asks: _You've quite clearly got your hands full with the PC version. Are we really still going to see Age of Conan on Xbox 360? I don't think anyone would be shocked if we didn't.


*Craig Morrison:* There is a small dedicated team working on the Xbox platform at the moment. We still plan on having a 360 version of the game at some stage but I'm afraid I can't go into any specifics beyond that at the moment. It is a very technical task for a game like ours.


15:12:11 - 

ryohazuki1983 _asks: _In Anarchy Online you were known for being very active in communicating with the community. How will you handle communication with the Age of Conan community?


*Craig Morrison:* I try to be as active as I can, although I also have to let our fine community team do their job as well. Having graduated from community manager to production on Anarchy Online, I was very hands on. Here I also have a sizable team of community folks to help with the communication. I read the forums every day, and probably always will, and make sure to pop in and post on threads where appropriate in addition to the community letters and doing interviews like this.


15:15:57 - 

*Super Moderating Hero:* That's all Craig has time for, we're afraid. We suggest looking out on the official Age of Conan forums for specific change notes in the future - lots of people asked about intricate tweaks.


But before we go, Craig, would you rather have lasers for eyes or be able to turn invisible? And why?

*Craig Morrison:* Oh, most definitely invisible! So many opportunities for seeing cool things you might not be supposed to! I think I'd probably be very geeky and wander through film lots trying to see all my favourite films or TV shows ahead of time!


15:17:48 - 

*Super Moderating Hero:* And what is your favourite film?


*Craig Morrison:* My favorite film? Dangerous question to ask a total film nerd! Probably Bladerunner or Akira if pushed!

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/live-age...on-live-q-and-a


----------



## Abrox (22. Januar 2009)

Super, danke.

Das von unten nach oben lesen ist zwar ungewöhnlich, aber dennoch für den Inhalt kann man schonmal andersrum lesen.


----------



## BornPsycho (22. Januar 2009)

Hab es jetzt auch in normaler Leserichtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (23. Januar 2009)

Moin,

was diese Bosse schreiben kratzt mich keine Bohne. GLaube denen eh nix mehr. Die sollne Tatne zeigen und nicht Worte. Wobei die Richtung die AOC eingeschlagen hat ganz richtig ist.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## La Saint (23. Januar 2009)

Dust in the wind

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht aufzulisten, wie oft er im Konjunktiv und in Allgemeinplätzen spricht. Letztendlich ist das ganze Interview nur eine Propagandashow mit unprüfbaren Versprechen und Behauptungen, wie man es von Funcom schon seit Jahren kennt.

Es schön zu beobachten, dass die RL-crowd-control-Mechanismen immer noch perfekt funktionieren. Die crowd merkt, das sie verarscht wird und rebelliert. Daraufhin präsentiert man einen Schuldigen und tauscht unter großem Getöse den Frontmann aus, damit die Meute glaubt, es würde sich etwas ändern. Aber im Hintergrund macht man genauso weiter wie bisher.

Wo ich mal richtig gelacht habe war im WoW-Forum. Da gab es einen ziemlich unbeliebten weil unfähigen Forenmoderator. Als der wirklich nicht mehr tragbar war, wurde er angeblich offiziell (weg)befördert. In Wirklichkeit hatte man aber nur seinen Avatar ausgetauscht. Das ist die kostengünstige online-Variante von dem bei Funcom ausgeführten Game Director -Tausch. Die Wirkung ist in beiden Fällen die gleiche: Es ändert sich absolut nichts und es wird weitergemacht wie bisher.  

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Abrox (23. Januar 2009)

Das muss ich verneinen.

Craig Morrison war damals schon bei Anarchy Online tätig und hat viel umgesetzt bekommen. Ich als alter Spieler weiss, dass er einiges umsetzen kann.


----------



## kensao (23. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Dust in the wind
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht aufzulisten, wie oft er im Konjunktiv und in Allgemeinplätzen spricht. Letztendlich ist das ganze Interview nur eine Propagandashow mit unprüfbaren Versprechen und Behauptungen, wie man es von Funcom schon seit Jahren kennt.




Ja - deutlich zu wenig, was er hier sagt. Das einzig konkrete ist beinahe, dass er darauf hin weist, dass das Spiel nicht als RPg gedacht ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (23. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Das muss ich verneinen.
> 
> Craig Morrison war damals schon bei Anarchy Online tätig und hat viel umgesetzt bekommen. Ich als alter Spieler weiss, dass er einiges umsetzen kann.


Ich hoffe du hast recht. Würde mich freuen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## BornPsycho (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hab das Interview just for info reingestellt, was nun genau davon zu halten ist werden wir ja in den nächsten Wochen sehen.

Fakt ist, das seit er am Ruder ist, Ymirs Pass, PVP Update und OOC fix + diverse andere Sachen endlich in die Tat umgesetzt wurden. Bisher gibt es keinen Grund an Herrn Morrison rum zu meckern.

Das er im Konjunktiv schreibt ist doch logisch, die Spieler haben doch verlangt das weniger versprochen werden soll wenn es nicht eingehalten werden kann, jedenfalls nicht zum vorher festgelegten Termin. Da würde ich auch nicht mehr sagen, das Update kommt nächste Woche...Wie ID immer so schön sagt: "When it`s done"

Wer das eine will, muss das andere mögen! Immerhin stellt er sich den Fragen der Community und das Spiel hat sich ja auch wirklich in die richtige Richtung entwickelt.

Grüße


----------



## corpescrust (23. Januar 2009)

Kein Typ in seiner Position läßt zu genauen Termin angaben hinreissen.

Es sei denn er ist völlig verblödet oder das Wasser steht im bis zum Hals.
Aber wenn man ehrlich ist, wirklich  viel neues ist nicht bei rum gekommen.

Das meiste kannte man schon aus Newslettern oder seinen Briefen an die Community.
Aber ich finde trotzdem, seit Craig Morrison da ist ,macht das ganze ein seriöseren Eindruck.

@La Saint
Es gibt ein  Sprichwort das sagt "eine Firma ist immer so gut wie ihr Chef".


----------



## Sylvvia (23. Januar 2009)

@'La Saint'

Das ist doch Unsinn - man kann doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, das seit diesem Wechsel nichts(positives) passiert ist.


----------



## BornPsycho (23. Januar 2009)

Das war doch auch wieder nur rumgeflame, keinen Kommentar Wert.

Das es nicht viel Neues gab im Interview liegt ja auch daran, das die Fragen der Leute nicht genug ins Detail gegangen sind meiner Meinung nach.
Mich hätte zum Beispiel interessiert wie es mit den Weltwundern aussieht, ob die noch in Arbeit sind oder auf Eis gelegt aber hat ja keiner gefragt :/

Das addon interessiert mich momentan auch nicht so brennend, eher die kostenlosen Sachen die sie noch implementieren werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (23. Januar 2009)

BornPsycho schrieb:


> Das war doch auch wieder nur rumgeflame, keinen Kommentar Wert.
> 
> Das es nicht viel Neues gab im Interview liegt ja auch daran, das die Fragen der Leute nicht genug ins Detail gegangen sind meiner Meinung nach.




naja..aber er weicht ja auch jeder Frage, die ins Detail geht, sofort aus. Wenn du aus jemandem eh nur allgemeine floskeln rauskriegst, kann man sich detailfragen auch sparen. Sowas merkt ein Interviewer ja recht schnell....


----------



## kensao (23. Januar 2009)

Ich denke:

Natürlich kann man ein Interview so führen und es ist verständlich, dass er bei vielen im Ungefähren bleibt. Es entspricht auch der großen Tradition von Game Directors in MMORPGS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber:

Er hat viel bewirkt und es wäre an der Zeit gewesen, ein klares und etwas detaillierteres Misson Statement abzugeben. Es ist schlicht eine andere, notwendige Erwartungshaltung da, ob ich nun ein Interview mit dem GD von WoW lese oder von AoC.


----------



## Imseos (23. Januar 2009)

bin gerade mal faul kann mir wer deutsch sagen was der gesagt hat?


----------



## Brummbör (24. Januar 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Das ist doch Unsinn - man kann doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, das seit diesem Wechsel nichts(positives) passiert ist.



Glaub eher dass ein grossteil noch vom alten chef angeleiert wurde. kam ja teilweise schon kurz nach seiner übernahme neues dazu und so schnell konnte er dann auch nichts bewirken.


----------



## Imseos (24. Januar 2009)

das was gaute war nennt man Bauernopfern man opfert eine unwichtige Persöhnlichkeit fürs Projekt


----------



## kopfabdunoob (24. Januar 2009)

Zum Glück sieht Er, der dieses totgeborene MMO übernehmen musste (natürlich kriegt er auch fett Kohle dafür aber) , dass nun dieses MMO in größten Schwierigkeiten steckt. Er kann die zurückgehende Anzahl an Spielern nicht mehr leugnen und kann die Gründe nicht mehr ganz hinter dem Berg halten.

Bei den Ausblicken macht er es aber leider genauso wie sein Vorgänger, Versprechungen machen ... Versprechungen machen ... Versprechungen machen. 

Nix von den ganzen Versprechungen halten erstmal und dann einige Monate später ein oder zwei (mit Einschränkungen) doch noch erfüllen.

Dx10 ist Releasefeature, dass immer noch in keinster Weise eingebaut ist. 

Nach Planungen sollen einige Landschaften dieses Feature nun erhalten, irgendwann -
natürlich nicht jetzt sofort oder in einem Monat, weil dann müssten wir es ja auch mal in Angriff nehmen und eigentlich wollen wir das doch gar nicht, weil dann müssten wir ja mal wieder arbeiten.

Wer dieses Spiel nun 10 Monate mit Accountgebühren unterstützt tut mir leid mittlerweile, weil er immer wieder vertröstet wurde und Funcoms Marktschreiern voll auf den Leim gegangen ist. Er ist die Melkkuh eines korrupten Systems.

Ich habe nach einem Monat gekündigt und bin froh über diese Entscheidung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BornPsycho (24. Januar 2009)

Wenn DU nur einen Monat nach release dabei warst, kannst hier eh nicht mitreden...geh wow spielen und verschon uns mit Deinem verbalen Dünnsch***

Entweder kontruktives Posten oder es lassen! WOW hat momentan mehr Bugs als AoC, also müll das WoW Forum zu...


----------



## Yaglan (24. Januar 2009)

Also D10 kommt jetzt mit den Nächsten Großen Patch bin ich froh das man deshalb nicht meghr meckern kann. He haben die Von Blizzard nicht was von neuen Tänzen gesagt? es ist immer noch net da!!!

Überhaupt sagen andere entwickler uach was sie einbringen wollen und bringen es dann erst Jahre Später. Wo die umsetzung auch noch Grottenschlecht war.


----------



## Lurka (25. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn jetzt Morrison am Ruder ist hat FC einfach zu viel geheuchelt und verarscht als das man ihnen noch was glauben könnte.
Einiges hat sich positiv entwickelt wie z.B. neue Dungeons und Gebiete aber auch der neue Leiter hat nicht alles unter Kontrolle. Add-On (was ja auch schon Grossspurig angekündigt wurde) auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben, X-Box Version verschoben, mit DX 10 wird immer noch den Leuten die Augen zugekleistert (meint ihr wirklich das währe jetzt soooo super toll?), das lang und breit beworbene nachgepatchte Grundfeature PvP System+Mördersystem war ein Schlag ins Wasser etc. Ausserdem find ich es immernoch zum Gähnen langweilig, das ganze Instanzierte nervt  wie´s Messer, Balancing wird durch Kraut & Rüben Patcherei jede Woche woanders hingeschoben...aber ich schweife ab. Sry.

Glauben tu ich auch dem neuen Chef nix mehr, ehrlich.


----------



## Tiegars (25. Januar 2009)

BornPsycho schrieb:


> Wenn DU nur einen Monat nach release dabei warst, kannst hier eh nicht mitreden...geh wow spielen und verschon uns mit Deinem verbalen Dünnsch***
> 
> Entweder kontruktives Posten oder es lassen! WOW hat momentan mehr Bugs als AoC, also müll das WoW Forum zu...


Moin,

hör auf solche Bullshit zu schreiben. Bei AOC funktionieren nicht mal gewisse grundlegende Dinge. Man muss objektiv sein. Und nein hab kein Bock jetzt alle Bugs aufzuzählen. Wen du lange dabei bist und die noch nicht gemerkt hast dann hast echt ein Problem.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## none the less (25. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hör auf solche Bullshit zu schreiben. Bei AOC funktionieren nicht mal gewisse grundlegende Dinge. Man muss objektiv sein. Und nein hab kein Bock jetzt alle Bugs aufzuzählen. Wen du lange dabei bist und die noch nicht gemerkt hast dann hast echt ein Problem.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars




"Tiegars", was ist bitte objektiv? erläuter mir es bitte? Meinst du etwa, dass deine Eindrücke, die du uns hier beschreibst objektiv sind?? Ich denke du solltest die Begriffsdefinitionen zu "subjektiv" und "objektiv" im Duden nochmal nachschlagen, bevor du "objektiv" in deinen pseude objektiven Aussagen benutzt.


----------



## Tiegars (25. Januar 2009)

none schrieb:


> "Tiegars", was ist bitte objektiv? erläuter mir es bitte? Meinst du etwa, dass deine Eindrücke, die du uns hier beschreibst objektiv sind?? Ich denke du solltest die Begriffsdefinitionen zu "subjektiv" und "objektiv" im Duden nochmal nachschlagen, bevor du "objektiv" in deinen pseude objektiven Aussagen benutzt.


öhmm pseudo? 

Das mann die Items in der Bank und in den taschen bei AOC seit dem release nicht immer sieht ist pseudo? 

Das Mann manchmal mit dem Bärshamanen nicht wiederbeleben kann in Raids und Instanzen ist pseudo? 

Das man gewisse Quests seit dem release immer noch nicht gehen ist pseudo? Das beim Juwelenschleifer Probleme vorhanden sind wen man die nächste Stufe erreicht ist pseudo? 

Das die Items in dem Quests und im Handwerksbuch verschiedene Namen haben ist peusdo?

Und das sind Beispiele. Könnte stundenlang aufzählen. Ich glaube das ist eher objektiv oder?

Ausserdem Definition objektiv:

   * gegenständlich, wirklich, tatsächlich, unabhängig von einem Subjekt und dessen Bewusstsein existierend, siehe Objektivismus

Und diese Fehler sind tatsächlich^^ Oder meinst du ich bilde mir das ein?

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## none the less (25. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> öhmm pseudo?
> 
> Das mann die Items in der Bank und in den taschen bei AOC seit dem release nicht immer sieht ist pseudo?
> 
> ...



Nicht einmal jetzt hast du die Definition verstanden... Wer ist das Subjekt in diesem Fall???? Hm? dämmert es? Es ist nicht möglich als Subjekt eine objektive Meinung zu bilden. 

Deswegen kann alles was du subjektiv empfindest nicht objektiv von dir selbst interpretiert werden und somit können die Komponenten einer Sache, die du als schlecht empfindest von einem anderen als nicht so tragisch oder sogar gut empfunden werden. Aus diesem Grund würde ich diese Verallgemeinerungen der eigenen Meinung unterlassen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (25. Januar 2009)

none schrieb:


> Nicht einmal jetzt hast du die Definition verstanden... Wer ist das Subjekt in diesem Fall???? Hm? dämmert es? Es ist nicht möglich als Subjekt eine objektive Meinung zu bilden.
> 
> Deswegen kann alles was du subjektiv empfindest nicht objektiv von dir selbst interpretiert werden und somit können die Komponenten einer Sache, die du als schlecht empfindest von einem anderen als nicht so tragisch oder sogar gut empfunden werden. Aus diesem Grund würde ich diese Verallgemeinerungen der eigenen Meinung unterlassen.



Ich glaube eher du bist es der nicht verstehen will. 

Naja, wenn man keine anderen vernünftigen Argumente zum Thema mehr zum diskutieren/beitragen hat, dann hängt man halt seine Post an sowas auf...wobei das was du da von dir gibst geradzu lächerlich wirkt.

Bugs sind sehr objektiv, sie sind da. Ob sie jetzt gravierend sind oder nicht, darüber lässt sich dann vielleicht subjektiv streiten.

Aber objektiv sind die Bugs nun mal da, und da spielt es jetzt keine Rolle ob man sie nicht mag oder ob man sie mag...die Alternativ ist dann sie bewußt nicht sehen zu wollen um sein eigenes Weltbild nicht zu gefährden, daß nennt sich dann Ignoranz.


----------



## none the less (25. Januar 2009)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher du bist es der nicht verstehen will.
> 
> Naja, wenn man keine anderen vernünftigen Argumente zum Thema mehr zum diskutieren/beitragen hat, dann hängt man halt seine Post an sowas auf...wobei das was du da von dir gibst geradzu lächerlich wirkt.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falsch. Jetzt habe ich schon zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche erschlagen.


----------



## seppix@seppix (25. Januar 2009)

Ihr streitet euch jetzt nicht wirklich über ein wort was eh keiner von euch richtig versteht oder? (ich tuh es auch net aber mir ist das doch relativ egal ob er nun objektiv oder doch doch Bullshit schreibt.

Und das mit Bugs in WoW :
Gut sie haben keine Namen Bugs dafür versauen sie die Framerate und es laggt in Ini's wie sau.
Den letzten Patch ham sie auch versaut es laggt noch mehr


----------



## corpescrust (25. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hör auf solche Bullshit zu schreiben. Bei AOC funktionieren nicht mal gewisse *grundlegende* Dinge. Man muss objektiv sein. Und nein hab kein Bock jetzt alle Bugs aufzuzählen. Wen du lange dabei bist und die noch nicht gemerkt hast dann hast echt ein Problem.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars




Das macht es zu einer subjektiven Aussage

Alles was du aufgezählt hast ,sind für mich keine Grundliegenden Dinge
Aber das ist eben Ansichtssache.

Fakt ist ,AOC macht mir mit seinen Fehlern mehr Spass als alle anderen MMO zurzeit.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (25. Januar 2009)

none schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Falsch. Jetzt habe ich schon zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche erschlagen.



Juhu, nichtsagendes Kommentar wenn man sonst nicht mehr weiß was man schreiben soll. Naja, hätte mir klar sein sollen...ist ja nicht das erstemal hier...

P.S.: Ist nicht weit von der Ignoranz zur Arroganz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Januar 2009)

Lilith, hast du eigentlich jüngst mal AoC gespielt oder gehörst du auch mit zu den Trittbrettfahrern?


----------



## Brummbör (25. Januar 2009)

und wieder ein thread der am ende aufs gleiche rausläuft: 

sobald kritik aufkommt das übliche: kommt von leuten die ewig nicht mehr gespielt haben und sowieso keine ahnung haben

sobald fehler aufgeführt werden kommen standart antworten a, b oder c 

a) die gibts bei anderen spielen auch 

b)sind ja gar net so schlimm und stören kaum.

c)hatte ich noch nie muss bei dir ausnahme gewesen sein.

finds nur lustig wenn die fehler selbst im offi forum in threads behandelt werden und hier versuchen einge es komplett abzustreiten (gm erreichbarkeit, verbuggte raid bosse, crafting). 
schema x in mittlerweile zig threads hier.
nebenbei geht der ganze thread mal wieder richtung off topic und machts eh nicht mehr lange. und auch das ist zum standart geworden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Januar 2009)

Tjo, so ists aber nunmal. Da nehmen und geben sich beide Seite nichts. Jedes MMO hat so seine Probleme. Auch Erfahrungen und Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden.

Dass FC damals mit dem saumäßigen AoC Launch tief ins Klo gegriffen hat und ihnen das beinahe das Genick gebrochen hätte, ist allen bekannt und das bestreitet auch niemand. Nichtmal die "Fanbois".

Aber das sind olle Kamellen und es wäre schön, wenn man vielleicht endlich mal davon Abstand nehmen und langsam auch über Spielinhalte diskutieren könnte, statt immer und immer und immer wieder auf dem gleichen alten Gaul rumzureiten.


----------



## Ellrock (25. Januar 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> und wieder ein thread der am ende aufs gleiche rausläuft:
> 
> sobald kritik aufkommt das übliche: kommt von leuten die ewig nicht mehr gespielt haben und sowieso keine ahnung haben
> 
> ...





Du hast die Antwort auf die Kritik beschrieben. Manchmal ist das Problem schon die Kritik selber und von wem sie kommt und in welcher Form. 

Es ist gleichgültig in diesem Forum - welche Firma Blizzard, Funcom, Mythic oder sonst wer-  ein Interview gibt. Die bekannten  Kontras kommen um die Ecke und bringen eine Runde Retourkutschen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (25. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Lilith, hast du eigentlich jüngst mal AoC gespielt oder gehörst du auch mit zu den Trittbrettfahrern?



Ich dachte du redest nicht mehr mit mir und beantwortest mir keine Fragen mehr, da ich arrogant und herablassend bin? 

Insofern kannst du es dir dann bitte auch verkneifen mit mir zu diskutieren oder mich was zu fragen, da du von mir in Zukunft auch keine Antworten mehr bekommst...

Aber ja, ich hab AoC kürzlich gespielt. Es hat sich schon einiges getan, aber es ist IMHO immer noch weit davon entfernt das Ende seines Beta-Status zu erreichen (das war jetzt MEINE SUBJEKTIVE Meinung^^).


----------



## Imseos (26. Januar 2009)

so dann schließe ich mal an im nächsten lotro patch gibt es neun (9) neue inis und auf was reitet fc rum zwei (2 )neue inis das kann es nun wirklich net sein . ja ich bin ehemaliger reaktivierter aoc spieler vorkurzem mit nem necro pvp gemacht dank god ne kdr von ca 10:1 für mich^^ ich bin also gut im stoff falls wer flammt Server asgard nächste reaktivierung 23. mai (1. char geburstag feiiern)


----------



## Lanatir (26. Januar 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> so dann schließe ich mal an im nächsten lotro patch gibt es neun (9) neue inis und auf was reitet fc rum zwei (2 )neue inis das kann es nun wirklich net sein . ja ich bin ehemaliger reaktivierter aoc spieler vorkurzem mit nem necro pvp gemacht dank god ne kdr von ca 10:1 für mich^^ ich bin also gut im stoff falls wer flammt Server asgard nächste reaktivierung 23. mai (1. char geburstag feiiern)


Ich habe nichts verstanden ausser das es einen patch für lotro gibt. WAS genau hast du das jetzt gesagt?


----------



## Tiegars (26. Januar 2009)

Moin,



none schrieb:


> Nicht einmal jetzt hast du die Definition verstanden... Wer ist das Subjekt in diesem Fall???? Hm? dämmert es? Es ist nicht möglich als Subjekt eine objektive Meinung zu bilden.
> 
> Deswegen kann alles was du subjektiv empfindest nicht objektiv von dir selbst interpretiert werden und somit können die Komponenten einer Sache, die du als schlecht empfindest von einem anderen als nicht so tragisch oder sogar gut empfunden werden. Aus diesem Grund würde ich diese Verallgemeinerungen der eigenen Meinung unterlassen.



man kann alles immer schönreden und so drehen das es einem passt. Tatsache ist numal das die grundlegende Dinge nicht gehen. Ob das jetzt objektiv subjektiv oder passiv ist völlig egal^^ Und du kannst gerne auf meinem Deutsch herumreiten habe kein Problem damit und gebe es auch zu das ich nicht 100% mächtig bin der deutschen Sprache. 



corpescrust schrieb:


> Das macht es zu einer subjektiven Aussage
> 
> Alles was du aufgezählt hast ,sind für mich keine Grundliegenden Dinge
> Aber das ist eben Ansichtssache.
> ...



Was der lieber Herr Director hier wieder ankündigt liest sich alles wunderbar. Ist wie jemand einem eine Wohnung vermietet die super aussieht von aussen. Zieht man dann ein merkt man mit der Zeit das die Fenster zwar Helligkeit reinlassen aber sie sind trüb. Beim Wasserhahn zwar Wasser fliesst aber der beginnt zu vibrieren weil er Luft drin hat. Und das die Haustüre zwar zu geht aber kalte Luft durch die Spälte reinkommt. Das sind grundlegende Dinge. Und genau dasselbe ist bei AOC. Mir macht es auch Spass im Moment noch AOC zu spielen. Besonders entdecke ich immer wieder Dinge da muss ich nur einfach staunen. Gestern beim farmen in Potain habe ich bemerkt als ich mit einem Gegner dran war und ich oben auf dem Hügel stand das unten die Schatten beider Figuren reflektiert wird. Rechts von mir war die Sonne und weiter unten die Schatten. Da habe ich nur gedacht wow. 

Aber dafür stimmen andere Dinge nicht. Der Begriff grundlegende Dinge ist vielleicht falsch von mir gewählt aber weiss keinen anderen. Aber damit meine ich wie Berufe,Reiten,Kaufmann,Bank,Taschen,wiederbeleben usw.. 

Einfach dass was jeder benutzt am Anfang und eigentlich immer funktionieren sollte. Beobachtet mal den globalen Chat wie viele jammern wo dann kommt. Wieso sehe meine Items nicht in den Taschen? Oder ich sehe meine Beruffenster nicht. Weil das auch ein Bug ist da muss man an der Auflösung herumspielen bis das Beruffenster erscheint. Oder die wiederbeleb Funktion das die manchmal nicht geht. Sowas ist sehr mühsam. Da steckt man in einem raid oder Dungeon Tank tot und man kann ihn nicht wiederbeleben. Oder der schöne Bug beim Juwelen schleifen das man nach jedem Stein ein udn ausloggen muss um den Quest zu machen. Diese Bugs sind uralt. 

Um das gehts und nicht weil Quest XY ein Bug hat. Das ist nebensächlich. Weil das hat jedes MMO. Aber in den anderen MMO's die ich gespielt habe gehen diese Dinge udn wen sie verbuggt waren hat man sie gefixt. AOC ist jetzt dann bald ein Jahr und die Bugs sind dieselben wie am Anfang. Sie haben zwar die Performance verbessert und neuen COntent hinzugefügt aber die kleinen Dinge die jeder nervt haben sie nicht gefixt. Merkt ihr den nicht dass diese Dinge genau diese kleinen Dinge die sind die jeder Benutzer sieht. Die fallen dann genau auf wen man den ersten beruf erlernt und man immer wieder ausloggen muss damit man die nächsten Juwelen schleifen kann. Sowas sollte es einfach nicht geben. 

Ich will mit meiner Kritik hier nur darauf hinweisen das nicht alles rosa ist wie viele hier predigen. 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Tjo, so ists aber nunmal. Da nehmen und geben sich beide Seite nichts. Jedes MMO hat so seine Probleme. Auch Erfahrungen und Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden.
> 
> Dass FC damals mit dem saumäßigen AoC Launch tief ins Klo gegriffen hat und ihnen das beinahe das Genick gebrochen hätte, ist allen bekannt und das bestreitet auch niemand. Nichtmal die "Fanbois".
> 
> Aber das sind olle Kamellen und es wäre schön, wenn man vielleicht endlich mal davon Abstand nehmen und langsam auch über Spielinhalte diskutieren könnte, statt immer und immer und immer wieder auf dem gleichen alten Gaul rumzureiten.



Ich rede hier nicht von dem alten Release sondern vom heutigen Zustand. Das traurige ist das die Bugs schon beim Release da waren. Man hat neuen Content hinzugefügt was ja wunderbar ist aber alles andere ignoriert. 



Lanatir schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts verstanden ausser das es einen patch für lotro gibt. WAS genau hast du das jetzt gesagt?



Er wollte damit sagen das in Lotro mehr Inhalt hinzugefügt wird als in AOC. Und das der necro unschlagbar ist und das ist leider so hab selben einen^^

Zum Schluss ohne Kritik und ohne meldung der Bugs wird FC die nie patchen und das Spiel nicht verbessern. Wen man mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Welt geht und zu allem aj und Amen sagt kommt man auch nciht weiter. Ich will nochmals erwähnen das ich gerne AOC spiele im Moment und das nix mit dem zu tun hat. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Sylvvia (26. Januar 2009)

@Tiegars / Lilith Twilight / Asenerbe / Pacster und die üblichen Verdächtigen

Ich glaube nicht, das irgend jemand ernsthaft behaupten würde, das AOC gar keine bugs hat. Aber darum geht es ja auch gar nicht. Es geht darum, das teilweise der thread-Ersteller recht einfache Fragen stellt oder aber Hilfe haben möchte bei einem bestimmten Problem. Was also denken sich die ewig Nörgelnden dabei immer wieder mit dem üblichen Unsinn zu antworten. 
Ich hab noch gut in Erinnerung, das Du irghendwann einmal heftigst kritisiert hast, das kein DX10 drin ist, weil es ja auf der Packung draufsteht. Als letztens aber FC angekündigt hat, dies nun zu implementieren, da kam von Dir prompt :
"Die sollen sich lieber um content bemühen". Und so zieht sich das so durch .... Es geht einfach nur ums meckern - um sonst nichts.
Wenn du sagst grundlegende Dinge funktionieren nicht, dann mag ein Teil der Leute zustimmen, ein anderer wird aber verwundert den Kopf schütteln. Das Problem sind die absoluten Aussagen, die du / ihr so gerne macht. 

Ihr sagt nicht : mir gefällt AOC nicht - ihr sagt AOC ist scheiße .... und das wiederum finde ich und auch andere total daneben.


----------



## Markon78 (26. Januar 2009)

Um es mal von einer mittlerweilen halbwegs neutralen Sicht zu beurteilen (neutral deswegen, weil
ich seit 20. Dezember nicht mehr meinen AoC Account verlängert habe):
Der Early Access war Ende Mai. Stand damals: Level 1-19,20 in Tortage.....echt gelungen
und ich war damals mehr als baff, wie schön dieses MMO umgesetzt wurde.
Bugs waren damals schon vorhanden, aber es dauerte halt diese zu realisieren bzw. war
man mehr mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt (zurechtfinden in der Welt, seinen Char und dessen
Fähigkeiten lernen zu spielen,...).

Ich hab mir damals bewusst eine 6 monatige Accountverlängerung genommen, weil ich mir einfach
nicht vorstellen konnte, das die fehlenden Dinge (DX10, Content,...) nicht baldigst nachgepatcht
werden, was ja auch vom damaligen Game Director auch "versprochen"wurde.
Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie ich mir während dem Leveln dachte: "Nun gut, die Berufe
funzen nicht wirklich gut (da war es Juli/August), aber egal...Level ich erstmal meinen
Char gemütlich mit den extrem guten Quests auf 80" ....
Stand Oktober/November war dann, ich hatte 1 Char auf 80, 1 auf 67 und 1 auf 25.....und die
Berufe, sowie viele viele Fähigkeiten der Klassen (Ranger-Falle, usw....) funktionierten
immer noch nicht.
Der PvP Patch wurde nachgereicht, aber mit den fehlenden bzw. nicht funktionierenden Fähigkeiten
waren die Fights eher mühsam und kosteten Nerven, statt spassig und fair. 

Ja ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, das einem der neu im dem Spiel ist, die ersten Wochen mehr
als Spass machen und ganz ehrlich....ja na klar...Tortage ist einfach sehr gut geworden und
die nicht funktionierenden Skills gibts auf dem Level sowieso noch nicht, also können Sie dir auch
nicht auffallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Was jedoch Basics in einem MMOPRG sind (und da stimm ich Tiegars auf jeden Fall zu), das sind
genau die Dinge die deinen Char betreffen. Fähigkeiten, Berufe (mit craften, farmen und alles
was dazu gehört,...), Endcontent (ja verdammt, nach dem Keshatta Intermezzo kanns ja nur besser
werden oder?!) usw... 
Das *MUSS* funktionieren, vor allem nach über 8 Monaten Release des Spiels!

mfg


----------



## BornPsycho (26. Januar 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> und wieder ein thread der am ende aufs gleiche rausläuft:
> 
> sobald kritik aufkommt das übliche: kommt von leuten die ewig nicht mehr gespielt haben und sowieso keine ahnung haben
> 
> ...




Dem stimme ich zu, normale diskussionen wären mir auch lieber aber das wird in diesem Leben nichts mehr, leider.


----------



## Imseos (26. Januar 2009)

Es ist so das nur hier überhaupt Kritik über aoc diskutiert werden kann denn jegliche threads die sich gegen aoc oder FC werden richten werden von den mods sofort geschlossen nach 3 Fanboi Flames während lobhudelei und Selbstbeweiräuschreungs threads von den Forenputzer sauber gehalten wird wie das innere einer Waferfabrik.
Wenn jetzt wer nach beispielen schreit bitte der saubere positive Thread http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=108009 und der geschlossene überspammte Kritik thread (natürlich geschlossen und voller Flames ) http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=108146 .
Darum kann man essentielle Kritik an diesem Spiel nur hier üben da das offizielle Forum nur dann von Waldgeist oder seinen Katzenfreunden besucht wird wenn es LOb abzustauben gilt oder nen Thread der vorhanden Missstände kritisiert schnell einzustampfen.


----------



## BornPsycho (26. Januar 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Es ist so das nur hier überhaupt Kritik über aoc diskutiert werden kann denn jegliche threads die sich gegen aoc oder FC werden richten werden von den mods sofort geschlossen nach 3 Fanboi Flames während lobhudelei und Selbstbeweiräuschreungs threads von den Forenputzer sauber gehalten wird wie das innere einer Waferfabrik.
> Wenn jetzt wer nach beispielen schreit bitte der saubere positive Thread http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=108009 und der geschlossene überspammte Kritik thread (natürlich geschlossen und voller Flames ) http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=108146 .
> Darum kann man essentielle Kritik an diesem Spiel nur hier üben da das offizielle Forum nur dann von Waldgeist oder seinen Katzenfreunden besucht wird wenn es LOb abzustauben gilt oder nen Thread der vorhanden Missstände kritisiert schnell einzustampfen.



Ich sag nichts gegen faire Kritik aber was hier vorgebracht wird ist immer wieder der gleiche Aufguss von Pro et Contra *gelangweilt*

Ich spiel ja auch nicht x-mal den gleich Char hoch und genauso wenig will ich immer wieder die gleichen "Argumente" lesen in jedem neuen Thread...dann macht doch einfach einen neuen Thread auf...Thema: Was mich an AoC ankotzt!

Den könnt Ihr dann ja mit diesen Aussagen vollstopfen bis der Server abraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (26. Januar 2009)

Gab es nannte sich einfach schlecht wurde von buffed nach 72 seiten geschlossen weil er ständig im news ticker platz 1 für aoc hatte sa ungefähr so aus AoC : Einfach Schlecht das lässt sich keine Firma lange gefallen^^


----------



## Lanatir (26. Januar 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> @Tiegars / Lilith Twilight / Asenerbe / Pacster und die üblichen Verdächtigen
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, das irgend jemand ernsthaft behaupten würde, das AOC gar keine bugs hat. Aber darum geht es ja auch gar nicht. Es geht darum, das teilweise der thread-Ersteller recht einfache Fragen stellt oder aber Hilfe haben möchte bei einem bestimmten Problem. Was also denken sich die ewig Nörgelnden dabei immer wieder mit dem üblichen Unsinn zu antworten.
> Ich hab noch gut in Erinnerung, das Du irghendwann einmal heftigst kritisiert hast, das kein DX10 drin ist, weil es ja auf der Packung draufsteht. Als letztens aber FC angekündigt hat, dies nun zu implementieren, da kam von Dir prompt :
> ...



Interessanter Beitrag, und in einigen Bereichen hast du sicher auch recht. Aber so ist das eben in einer emotionalen diskussion, und sie wird nunmal selbst nach so vielen monaten sehr emotional geführt, wenns auch weniger und weniger Leute werden die diskutieren.

Aber ein Vorrecht auf allgemein gehaltene / absolute Aussagen haben die AOC Gegner nicht. Auf beiden Seiten des Zauns wird davon rege, sehr sehr rege gebrauch gemacht.
(Simples Beispiel ist der 'AOC ist ein tolles Spiel' thread...ist doch auch eine absolute Aussage, oder? Und Es gibt sicher, wenn man von allen MMO Spielern Weltweit ausgeht, mehr Leute die gegenteiliger Meinung sind...meinste nicht auch?).

Was glaube ich vielen AOC Gegnern sauer aufstösst ist die Zensur auf der offiziellen page, die wirklich chinesische Ausmasse angenommen hat, und Enttäuschung. Glaubst du, die Leute die hier so über AOC ledern tun das wirklich nur weils ihnen Spass macht? Also bei mir wars zu der Zeit als ich mich noch aufgeregt habe nix anderes als Enttäuschung darüber was aus dem Spiel geworden ist, dem ich viel zugetraut hatte.


----------



## corpescrust (26. Januar 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Was glaube ich vielen AOC Gegnern sauer aufstösst ist die Zensur auf der offiziellen page, die wirklich chinesische Ausmasse angenommen hat, .



Oh, da hab ich eine Lösung für !!

Einfach nicht lesen !!

Ist ganz einfach,wenn doch nur alle Probleme auf der Welt so einfach zu lösen wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (26. Januar 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Es ist so das nur hier überhaupt Kritik über aoc diskutiert werden kann denn jegliche threads die sich gegen aoc oder FC werden richten werden von den mods sofort geschlossen nach 3 Fanboi Flames während lobhudelei und Selbstbeweiräuschreungs threads von den Forenputzer sauber gehalten wird wie das innere einer Waferfabrik.



Alles ist relativ. Auch die Meinungsfreiheit auf buffed.de. Zugegeben, hier darf man öfter und lauter Kritik üben als im Funcom-Forum. Aber das ist auch nicht besonders schwer, da Funcom eine derart geschöntes Forum fährt, wie man es in der krassen Form noch nie vorher gesehen hat.

Andererseits gibt es auch bei buffed.de eine offensichtliche Schmerzgrenze, bei der sich Meinungsfreiheit mit Kommerz beißt. Diese Schwelle schwankt ein wenig nach Tagesbefindlichkeit. Im Nov/Dez letzten Jahres zum Beispiel war buffed.de kaum von Funcom zu unterscheiden, im Moment ist man wieder etwas liberaler.

Obwohl es immer wieder abgestritten wird, auch buffed muß sich mit der "Industrie" arrangieren. Das Portal steht ja nicht im luftleeren Raum, sondern gehört wie viele andere Titel der Gamebranche zur Computec Media AG, die wiederum zu 87% der Marquard Media Gruppe gehört. Zur Computec Media AG gehören neben buffed.de auch die SFT, die PC Action und vor allem als erfolgreichster Titel die PC Games. Der Bildzeitung unter den Spielezeitschriften (meine persönliche Meinung), was Erfolg und Inhalt betrifft. Das sind alles Medien, die Geld einbringen müssen. Und das tun sie nicht, wenn sie sich mit den Spieleherstellern anlegen.

Daher gilt auch hier. Kritik nur, wenn sie handzahm ist. Der Thread "Einfach schlecht" war wohl doch zuviel negative Publicity auf einen Haufen. Wobei ich noch nicht mal glaube, dass da irgendein Verhältnis zwischen buffed und Funcom betroffen war, sondern eher eine Signalwirkung in Richtung der anderen Spielehersteller befürchtet wurde. 

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Sylvvia (26. Januar 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Gab es nannte sich einfach schlecht wurde von buffed nach 72 seiten geschlossen weil er ständig im news ticker platz 1 für aoc hatte sa ungefähr so aus AoC : Einfach Schlecht das lässt sich keine Firma lange gefallen^^


unter anderem aber, weil es kompletter Schwachsinn war ... dieser thread wurde künstlich (als Sport sozusagen) von einigen Personen (Eingeweihte wissen wer gemeint ist) immer oben im Ticker gehalten und nicht etwa weil die Kritik und Empörung auch nach einem halben Jahr immer noch so gewaltig gewesen wäre. Dieser thread wiederholte gebetsmühlenartig immer die gleichen Texte von immer den gleichen Postern - es machte somit allen Sinn ihn zu schließen.


----------



## Imseos (26. Januar 2009)

hmm kann es net sein das der thread als warnung oben hing?
Einerlei das FC forum is nur zum screenies bestaunen und zum klassenkampf (Nerf den push den) geeignet und der Bug thread is sowas wie die kreisrunde Ablage auf nem Amt (Papierkorb).


----------



## Sylvvia (26. Januar 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Was glaube ich vielen AOC Gegnern sauer aufstösst ist die Zensur auf der offiziellen page, die wirklich chinesische Ausmasse angenommen hat, und Enttäuschung. Glaubst du, die Leute die hier so über AOC ledern tun das wirklich nur weils ihnen Spass macht? Also bei mir wars zu der Zeit als ich mich noch aufgeregt habe nix anderes als Enttäuschung darüber was aus dem Spiel geworden ist, dem ich viel zugetraut hatte.


Das kann man so nicht stehenlassen ... ich hab als sogenannter "Fanboi" wegen positiver Posts schon mal einen Bann bekommen, weil er angeblich andere Spieler provozieren könnte. Ich denke, das dies schon nicht so einseitig ist, wie du das hier darstellst. Man versucht halt das Forum in einer vernünftigen Art und Weise zu leiten - mittlerweile sehe ich auch ein, das dies richtig ist - weshalb ich mich auch in den letzten Wochen sehr zurückgehalten habe. So wie das mit dem Forum zur Zeit läuft ist es komplett sinnlos, weil Informationsaustausch auf sachlicher Ebene kaum noch möglich ist.

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## La Saint (26. Januar 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> @'La Saint'
> Das ist doch Unsinn - man kann doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, das seit diesem Wechsel nichts(positives) passiert ist.


Das behaupte ich auch nicht. Ich weise daraufhin, das da nicht zwangsläufig ein Zusammenhang bestehen muß. 

Wenn bei Funcom nur halbwegs professionell gearbeitet wird (ok, auch da könnte man darüber diskutieren), dann haben sie eine Roadmap, wann was wie erledigt sein muß. Diese Roadmap verschiebt sich durch Sachzwänge und externe Einflüsse, aber als roter Faden bleibt sie erhalten. 

Wenn jetzt neuer Content herausgekommen ist, dann nicht, weil ein Herr Craig Morrison das veranlaßt hat, sondern weil die Crew jetzt nach 6 Monaten damit fertig geworden ist.



Abrox schrieb:


> Das muss ich verneinen.
> Craig Morrison war damals schon bei Anarchy Online tätig und hat viel umgesetzt bekommen. Ich als alter Spieler weiss, dass er einiges umsetzen kann.


Einen Sündenbock ersetzt man am Besten durch jemanden, den das Publikum kennt und dem es vertraut. Egal, ob der neue Mann qualifiziert ist und ob er es anders macht. Hauptsache die Meute ist beruhigt. Schröder wurde durch Merkel ersetzt. Ist dadurch irgend etwas anders oder gar besser geworden?



corpescrust schrieb:


> @La Saint
> Es gibt ein  Sprichwort das sagt "eine Firma ist immer so gut wie ihr Chef".


Ich habe es auch schon genau anders herum erlebt. Wobei niemand sagen kann, wie weit die Entscheidungsbefugnisse von Craig Morrison überhaupt gehen. Er kann auch ein Strohmann sein.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Maladin (26. Januar 2009)

Zurück zum Thema oder hier ist Schicht im Schacht.

/wink maladin


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Januar 2009)

Das lustige bei AoC ist hier doch immernoch, dass hier immer wieder die gleichen Leute, die das Spiel garnicht mögen, schon seit fast einem Jahr immer wieder den gleichen alten Brei aufkochen.
Wenn ich schonwieder sowas lese wie "hdro macht aber das besser ... und FC macht das nicht", frag ich mich ernsthaft: Ja was hält dich denn dann bei AoC gefangen? Warum kannst du's nicht einfach lassen?
Läuft doch immer wieder aufs gleiche raus: Persönliche Enttäuschung und mangelnde Weitsicht verweigern FC und AoC die Existenzberechtigung. Und das ist eure Diskussionsgrundlage. Und dann beschwert IHR euch, dass man nicht vernünftig über AoC diskutieren könne ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (27. Januar 2009)

Es gibt einiges was ich an aoc gut finde dunkles setting belagerungsschlachten tourtage beim ersten mal aber es gibt halt persöhnlich gesehen mehr minus bei aoc. und wer Failcom verteidigt und sagt die leisten spitzenarbeit naja ich weiß nicht ob das auch ohne die berühmte Brille im Rosaton so ist


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Januar 2009)

Ja. Keine Ahnung, wer behauptet, dass Funcom Spitzenarbeit leistet. Aber ihr tragt ja durch eure, nicht minder provokativen Aussagen, auch nicht unbedingt zur Schlichtung der Gemüter bei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BornPsycho (27. Januar 2009)

@ spectrumizer: Sehe ich genauso

Können wir das Thema damit jetzt abhaken? Wär echt schön!

Danke


----------



## xdave78 (27. Januar 2009)

Niemand sagt die leisten "Spitzenarbeit" dennoch wurde viel getan in den letzten Monaten. Natürlich geht immer noch mehr. Mir persönlich liegen diese schwammigen Aussagen auch nicht besonders. Insbesondere die Aussagen im Bezug auf das inzwischen völlig ausser Kontrolle geratene OpenPVP (wenn man es denn so nennen möchte) ist mehr als unbefriedigend "das wird sich schon geben" ist einfach mal voll daneben. Ich persönlich und ca 70% mit mir pfeifen auf DX10 wenn nur die Inhalte kommen (angekündigt, aufgedruckt hin oder her) - die im kommenden Patch angedrohten Inhalte sind auf jeden Fall ein guter Schritt - aber zu "Spitzennarbeit" ist es noch ein  langer Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Lanatir schrieb:


> Was glaube ich vielen AOC Gegnern sauer aufstösst ist die Zensur auf der offiziellen page, die wirklich chinesische Ausmasse angenommen hat, und Enttäuschung.


Die Zensur gibt es nicht nur bei FC. Andere MMO Entwickler haben es vorgemacht so dass dort Threads die dn Firmennamen enthalten oder irgend einen negativen Ansatz direkt von der Bildfäche verschwinden. Und das schon seit Jahren.



Lanatir schrieb:


> Glaubst du, die Leute die hier so über AOC ledern tun das wirklich nur weils ihnen Spass macht?


Ja davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Tiegars (27. Januar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Niemand sagt die leisten "Spitzenarbeit" dennoch wurde viel getan in den letzten Monaten. Natürlich geht immer noch mehr. Mir persönlich liegen diese schwammigen Aussagen auch nicht besonders. Insbesondere die Aussagen im Bezug auf das inzwischen völlig ausser Kontrolle geratene OpenPVP (wenn man es denn so nennen möchte) ist mehr als unbefriedigend "das wird sich schon geben" ist einfach mal voll daneben. Ich persönlich und ca 70% mit mir pfeifen auf DX10 wenn nur die Inhalte kommen (angekündigt, aufgedruckt hin oder her) - die im kommenden Patch angedrohten Inhalte sind auf jeden Fall ein guter Schritt - aber zu "Spitzennarbeit" ist es noch ein  langer Weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warst nicht du der als ich geschrieben habe das der AOC PVP völliger Bullshit sei den gelobt hat? Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Ganze PVP komplett überarbeitet werden. Sie sollten vielleicht ein bischen nach links und rechts abgucken und es verbessern. Zu DX10 gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Die Ressourcen könnten sie woanderst verwenden obwohl es immer noch auf der Verpackung steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Tiegars


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Januar 2009)

Imho ist das PvP bei anderen Spielen auch nicht das beste. GW hab ich persönlich nie gespielt, aber dort soll es ja ziemlich gut sein. Daher lass ich das mal aussen vor. Ich finde das ist auch ziemlich Geschmackssache. 

Das PvP in WoW zB hat mich ab dem Moment nicht mehr interessiert, als es in die Schlachtfelder verlagert wurde ... und völlig gestorben ist es für mich seit Einführung der Arena.
Warhammer-PvP finde ich ziemlich gut - wenn man levelt. Allerdings ists mit Level 40 dann auch nur reine RR-Farmerei und Itemhatz, die's in den Keeps gibt. Auch nicht mein Geschmack.
PvP in EVE hab ich nur dadurch kennen gelernt, dass mir irgendein Depp mit Totenkopf Symbol mein Schiff zerballert hat, als ich auf Durchreise zu nem Sprungtor war.
HdRO hat kein wirkliches PvP. Das Monsterspiel ist ja auch nur ein erweitertes PvE-System, mit PvP Anteilen.

PvP in AoC finde ich persönlich gut, da es einfach in die Welt dort passt: Rau, gnadenlos, barbarisch. Spieler müssen sich selber organisieren und kümmern, dass sie überleben (zB "Hüter des Gleichgewichts" auf Asgard). Mit Gankern kann ich umgehen, daher stört mich das nicht. Und das ist MEINE Ansicht, die keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit hat.


----------



## La Saint (27. Januar 2009)

Um beim Thema zu bleiben

Hat sich jemand mal die Kommentare zu dem Interview auf http://www.eurogamer.net angeschaut. Vermutlich nicht. Ich zitiere ein paar der Aktuellsten.



> iokthemonkey 22-Jan-09 14:42:47
> This isn't at all painful to watch.





> spimmy 22-Jan-09 14:48:07
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> iokthemonkey 22-Jan-09 14:50:44
> I know... What's even more interesting is that most of the people asking the questions have no previous forum posts or article comments... Hmm...





> sambo_nz 22-Jan-09 15:26:31
> "Game director Craig Morrison in hot-seat."
> Hot seat???? You mean "Cushy la-z-boy paid marketing exercise recliner with foot rub", right? bah /egquit



Offensichtlich war das Ganze eine von eurogamer.net gesponsorte Propagandaveranstaltung. So eine Art Kaffeefahrt mit Showeinlage. Die Show bestand aus der Zuschauerbefragung, die entwender komplett gefaked oder aber zumindest handverlesen war. Ein schönes Beispiel für die Zusammenarbeit von "Fachpresse" und Spielehersteller.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## xdave78 (27. Januar 2009)

Du hast Recht Tiegars. Ich finde PvP auch OK. Aber inzwischen wird das Mördersystem an allen Ecken und Kanten ausgenutzt. zudem funzen die "Freiwild" und Co Buffs auch nicht imemr und es gibt Probleme dass das System nicht genau die Aggressoren erkennt. Zur Zeit ist es einfach so auf Aries zB dass man in ein Lev40+ Gebiet sich von 2 20ern umhaun lassen muss da denen der Buff fehlt und man sofort geflaggt ist. Oder man in Tarantia von ner Handvoll 20ern absichtlich geflaggt wird damit sie anschliessend die Wachen "benutzen" können. Auch nutzen PVP Gruppen das System für sich indem sie eienn Lowie in ihr Team nehmen und hochteachen...im Ergebnis wird das andere Team natürlich geflaggt. Also faires und ehrenvolles PvP gibt es GAR NICHT mehr. Nur noch abfarmen. Nach einigen Monaten wo man jetzt schaun konnte wie das Mördersystem arbeitet bin ich inzwischen der Ansicht dass es vorher besser war...

Zu Spectrumizer....du warst "lange" nicht on. Die grossen Gilden verlassen Aries und gehen auf Fury...was übrig bleibt ist nicht grade die Creme de la Creme.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Januar 2009)

Ja, seit dem Merge hab ich noch nicht wieder reingeschaut. Aber kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es nicht unbedingt besser geworden ist. Dann gehen wir halt auch auf Fury. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (27. Januar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Du hast Recht Tiegars. Ich finde PvP auch OK. Aber inzwischen wird das Mördersystem an allen Ecken und Kanten ausgenutzt. zudem funzen die "Freiwild" und Co Buffs auch nicht imemr und es gibt Probleme dass das System nicht genau die Aggressoren erkennt. Zur Zeit ist es einfach so auf Aries zB dass man in ein Lev40+ Gebiet sich von 2 20ern umhaun lassen muss da denen der Buff fehlt und man sofort geflaggt ist. Oder man in Tarantia von ner Handvoll 20ern absichtlich geflaggt wird damit sie anschliessend die Wachen "benutzen" können. Auch nutzen PVP Gruppen das System für sich indem sie eienn Lowie in ihr Team nehmen und hochteachen...im Ergebnis wird das andere Team natürlich geflaggt. Also faires und ehrenvolles PvP gibt es GAR NICHT mehr. Nur noch abfarmen. Nach einigen Monaten wo man jetzt schaun konnte wie das Mördersystem arbeitet bin ich inzwischen der Ansicht dass es vorher besser war...
> 
> Zu Spectrumizer....du warst "lange" nicht on. Die grossen Gilden verlassen Aries und gehen auf Fury...was übrig bleibt ist nicht grade die Creme de la Creme.


Das habe ich schon vor Monaten geschrieben wurde aber von allen Seiten nur blöd angemacht. Schön das du nun auch meine Ansicht was das PVP angeht teilst. Habe ja gelesen das einige auch von deiner Gilde Aries verlassen haben und auf den Server Fury gewechselt sind. 

Es ist nur noch ein geganken und das ganze Mördersystem hat das nicht erreicht für das das es gedacht war. Schade. Meines erachtens nach müsste man was einführen das so in etwa wie feste Ziele gibt die man einfach angreiffen oder verteidigen kann. Und somit sich die Leute konzentrieren auf die Sache und nicht auf das hinterhältige heruntermetzeln. Hoffe mit der Ankündigung des Directors dass das PVP in die richtige Richtung ausgerichtet wird.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Sylvvia (27. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Imho ist das PvP bei anderen Spielen auch nicht das beste. GW hab ich persönlich nie gespielt, aber dort soll es ja ziemlich gut sein. Daher lass ich das mal aussen vor. Ich finde das ist auch ziemlich Geschmackssache.


Nur das Guildwars überhaupt kein MMO ist. Man kann Quests nur in einer Party mit ein paar Spielern zusammen erledigen und trifft dabei garantiert nicht auf feindliche Spieler - ansonsten gibt es nur so eine Art Arena (ich glaube max. 8 gegen 8 oder so - habs lange nicht mehr gespielt) oder aber Gilde gegen Gilde - also alles hübsch übersichtlich und Null OpenPvP.


----------



## Sylvvia (27. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, seit dem Merge hab ich noch nicht wieder reingeschaut. Aber kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es nicht unbedingt besser geworden ist. Dann gehen wir halt auch auf Fury.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und du meinst im Ernst, das die "Auswüchse" dort nicht vorhanden sind?? Ich denke das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein. Das wird da so extrem zugehen, das man wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr spielen kann ohne umgehauen zu werden. Da würd ich allerhöchstens mit einem 80er hingehen - aber wahrscheinlich werde ich lieber auf Asgard bleiben. Da gibt es zwar auch Auswüchse aber schon noch moderater.


----------



## Imseos (27. Januar 2009)

Ok habe mich informiert die beiden häufigsten FRagesteller bei dem BEricht auf erogames haben genau 1 aktivität verzeichnet nämlich die Teinahme an diesem Interview und waren seit dem net mehr on da kann ich auch den Newsletter lesen wenn ich infos direkt von FC haben will. Billig hoch 3 kann man da nur sagen


----------



## xdave78 (27. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Habe ja gelesen das einige auch von deiner Gilde Aries verlassen haben und auf den Server Fury gewechselt sind.




Nicht das ich wüsste. Es wechseln derzeit einige sehr wenige nach Mitra rüber. Wir werden als Gilde in dieser Woche auch darüber abstimmen wie wir weiterhin in AOC verbleiben. Zur Auswahl steht halt auch Mitra als mögliches Ziel da Fury für einen Grossteil der Leute (sind alle schon etwas...naja..reiferen Alters als vllt hier so im Schnitt) auf einem Deutschen Server bleiben will. 

Nach meiner Ansicht ist es etwas anderes etwas von vornherein zu verurteilen oder dem eine Chance zu geben um sich selber ein Bild zu machen. Das ist eben der kleine aber feine Unterschied. Genausogut hättest Du falsch gelkegen mit deinem Vorurteil. 

Naja letztenendes ist es auch ne Frage des miteinanders auf Aries warum ein Wechsel überhaupt zur Debatte steht. Wenn die grossen Gilden auf Fury wechseln dann bleibt nur noch ein jämmerlicher Rest da - und das Niveau in den öff. Chats ist schon unter aller Kanone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ist mir aber erst aufgefallen nachdem ich nen Twink auf Mitra gebastelt habe. Schade dass das so nach hinten losgegangen ist mit dem ganzen System..hatte echt Hoffnungen dass die es hinbekommen.


----------



## Abrox (27. Januar 2009)

Wie das verhalten der Spieler ist kann FC doch nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Tiegars (27. Januar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Nach meiner Ansicht ist es etwas anderes etwas von vornherein zu verurteilen oder dem eine Chance zu geben um sich selber ein Bild zu machen. Das ist eben der kleine aber feine Unterschied. Genausogut hättest Du falsch gelkegen mit deinem Vorurteil.
> 
> Naja letztenendes ist es auch ne Frage des miteinanders auf Aries warum ein Wechsel überhaupt zur Debatte steht. Wenn die grossen Gilden auf Fury wechseln dann bleibt nur noch ein jämmerlicher Rest da - und das Niveau in den öff. Chats ist schon unter aller Kanone
> 
> ...


Ich habe es nicht von Anfang an verurteilt ich habe es damals selbst getestet und von Freunden mitbekommen dass das PVP mit dem Mördersystem einfach nix taugt. Aber schon ok. 

Zu Mitra der Chat war früher nicht so. Erst nach dem Merge ist er zum Brachlandchat mutiert. Meine Ingorliste ist voll^^ Die artikulieren sich dort wie kleine Kinder. Ich habe den Chat sehr oft ausgeschaltet,also den globalen meine ich, damit ich mir den Schrott nicht antun muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keiner benutz den handelschannel alles wird vollgespammt. Habe ja Vorschlag gemacht sie sollen das Linken der Items unterbinden im globalen Chat das wäre einfach zu bewerkstelligen und der Handle würde somit auf dem Handelschannel verschooben. Aber naja wir werden sehenw as die Zukunft bringt.



Abrox schrieb:


> Wie das verhalten der Spieler ist kann FC doch nicht beeinflussen.



Das sicherlich nicht. ABer bissel auf die Finger kloppen sollten sie schon weil es einen Zustand angenommen hat was nicht mehr ertragbar ist.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Anetos (27. Januar 2009)

Wenn man auch zu den Wachen geht und sich von dennen killen lässt selbst schuld....


Handelschannel ist nicht Global den können nicht alle lesen deshalb flamen sie den Global zu, soll sich aber ändern der Handelschannel soll global gemacht werden


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Das sicherlich nicht. ABer bissel auf die Finger kloppen sollten sie schon weil es einen Zustand angenommen hat was nicht mehr ertragbar ist.


Imho finde ich die Abzockaktionen von WoW Spielern untereinander, wie zB Mats für VZ / Crafting kassieren und ausloggen oder 'n Stack Magiestoff für 99g 99s 99c im AH anzubieten, in der Hoffnung irgendein dummer verklickt sich, viel asozialer. Oder das geganke im Schlingendorntal (auch liebevoll Vietnam genannt), wo damals 60er, zu BC 70er und nun wohl 80er einfach nur aus langeweile oder provokation alles umholzen, was auch nur daran denkt, in die Nähe vom Jägerlager zu gehen.

Kein GM von WoW hat in oben genannten Fällen jemals irgendwas gemacht. Warum sollten die GMs von AoC da was machen? Fände das nicht gut und irgendwo auch eine Beschneidung der Spielfreiheit.


----------



## Imseos (28. Januar 2009)

Es geht vorallem um den umgangston im global hört man mehr Rassismus und sonstige verbale Exkremte als auf dem Schulhof einer Hauptschule


----------



## Healor (28. Januar 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Es geht vorallem um den umgangston im global hört man mehr Rassismus und sonstige verbale Exkremte als auf dem Schulhof einer Hauptschule



Zum Glück ist das anscheinend nur auf Aries so, bin selbst auf Asgard und hatte noch einen kleinen 25er Char auf Aries. Hab mich kurz eingeloggt und auf Tesso gings ziemlich rund... Im Chat sowie in Tesso selbst.


----------



## Sylvvia (28. Januar 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist das anscheinend nur auf Aries so, bin selbst auf Asgard und hatte noch einen kleinen 25er Char auf Aries. Hab mich kurz eingeloggt und auf Tesso gings ziemlich rund... Im Chat sowie in Tesso selbst.


Da kann ich dir leider nicht zustimmen. Das Niveau sinkt leider auch auf Asgard erheblich(heute Morgen z.B. auf ein unterirdisches Maß), was evtl mit der Transfermöglichkeit zu tun hat. Kann ich aber mit Bestimmtheit auch nicht behaupten. Ich habe mir echt schon überlegt deshalb aufzuhören - was wirklich was heißt, denn wie die meisten wissen bin ich eines der größten "Fangirls". Aber wenn ich nur noch Gossendialoge hören muß, dann ist für mich echt Feierabend. Und den Global ausschalten ist auch keine Lösung, dann entgehen einem eben auch wichtige Informationen. 

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Tiegars (28. Januar 2009)

Moin,



xdave78 schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste. Es wechseln derzeit einige sehr wenige nach Mitra rüber. Wir werden als Gilde in dieser Woche auch darüber abstimmen wie wir weiterhin in AOC verbleiben. Zur Auswahl steht halt auch Mitra als mögliches Ziel da Fury für einen Grossteil der Leute (sind alle schon etwas...naja..reiferen Alters als vllt hier so im Schnitt) auf einem Deutschen Server bleiben will.


Aha eigentlich solltest du es wissen. Hier schreibt es einer von euch *gg

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showpost.p...mp;postcount=67

Ihr wollt geschlossen wegziehen weil ihr das Ganken satt habt^^



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Imho finde ich die Abzockaktionen von WoW Spielern untereinander, wie zB Mats für VZ / Crafting kassieren und ausloggen oder 'n Stack Magiestoff für 99g 99s 99c im AH anzubieten, in der Hoffnung irgendein dummer verklickt sich, viel asozialer. Oder das geganke im Schlingendorntal (auch liebevoll Vietnam genannt), wo damals 60er, zu BC 70er und nun wohl 80er einfach nur aus langeweile oder provokation alles umholzen, was auch nur daran denkt, in die Nähe vom Jägerlager zu gehen.
> 
> Kein GM von WoW hat in oben genannten Fällen jemals irgendwas gemacht. Warum sollten die GMs von AoC da was machen? Fände das nicht gut und irgendwo auch eine Beschneidung der Spielfreiheit.


Was bitte hat nun wieder WOW mit AOC zu tun? Aber nun gut. WOW ist ab 12 und AOC ab 18. Aber dort ist der Umgangston schlimmer als die Gassensprache. Wen man im Chat lesen muss "f*** deine Mutter" oder "Du schlmape verpiss dich" und solche Dinge da muss ich sagen das gehört sich nicht. Meine Kinder nehmen solche Wörter nur einmal in den Mund dann haben sie ein Problem mit mir. Ich finde einfach gewissen umgangston sollte man waren. 



Anetos schrieb:


> Wenn man auch zu den Wachen geht und sich von dennen killen lässt selbst schuld....
> 
> 
> Handelschannel ist nicht Global den können nicht alle lesen deshalb flamen sie den Global zu, soll sich aber ändern der Handelschannel soll global gemacht werden



Sag ich dir gleich wird nix bringen. Der Grund ist weil nicht alle den Handelschannel abonieren werden somit werdne sie den Globalen wieder zumüllen. Meines erachtens sollten sie den Sperren das meine keine Items verlinken kann und die Wörter "verkaufen,wts,vk" usw.. nicht zulassen somit ist das Problem gelöst. Ausserdme wie du richtig gesagt hast den Handelschanneö global machen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (28. Januar 2009)

LOL Tiegars..genau das was ich schon geschrieben habe steht in dem Link drin. Also manchmal frag ich mich bei Dir echt..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich fass nochmal für Dich zusammen:

Tiegars: ..blabla..einige von Eurer Gilde nach Fury gewechselt sind
Dave:..bla ..nicht dass ich wüsste..blabla...Gildenabstimmung..bla..Wechsel nach Mitra ...
Tiegars: lol...du weisst ja gar nicht über Eure Gilde bescheid..ihr wollt nach Mitra.. (und nicht nach Mitra)


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Was bitte hat nun wieder WOW mit AOC zu tun? Aber nun gut. WOW ist ab 12 und AOC ab 18. Aber dort ist der Umgangston schlimmer als die Gassensprache. Wen man im Chat lesen muss "f*** deine Mutter" oder "Du schlmape verpiss dich" und solche Dinge da muss ich sagen das gehört sich nicht. Meine Kinder nehmen solche Wörter nur einmal in den Mund dann haben sie ein Problem mit mir. Ich finde einfach gewissen umgangston sollte man waren.


Ah ja, und in WoW liest man sowas nicht? Wenn du jetzt nein sagst, werd ich dich künftig nicht mehr ernst nehmen können.

Was ich damit verdeutlichen wollte war, dass du in anderen MMOs genauso einen großen Anteil an asozial agierenden Spielern hast, die Bytes und Pixel über die dahinter sitzende Menschenwürde stellen.


----------



## Healor (28. Januar 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir leider nicht zustimmen. Das Niveau sinkt leider auch auf Asgard erheblich(heute Morgen z.B. auf ein unterirdisches Maß), was evtl mit der Transfermöglichkeit zu tun hat. Kann ich aber mit Bestimmtheit auch nicht behaupten. Ich habe mir echt schon überlegt deshalb aufzuhören - was wirklich was heißt, denn wie die meisten wissen bin ich eines der größten "Fangirls". Aber wenn ich nur noch Gossendialoge hören muß, dann ist für mich echt Feierabend. Und den Global ausschalten ist auch keine Lösung, dann entgehen einem eben auch wichtige Informationen.
> 
> Gruß Sylvia



Wie gesagt, ich spiele selbst auf Asgard. Klar, es wird viel gespammt im Global aber im Gegensatz zum Aries Chat ist der auf Asgard harmlos.

Aber du hast schon recht, der Chat nervt tierisch und deshalb mache ich ihn meistens auch aus und schalte ihn nur an wenn ich eine Gruppe suche oder irgendwas brauche.

Nur extra wegen dem Global mit AoC aufhören? Hm, da finde ich manche sachen schlimmer *hust* *ganker* *hust* *hust* aber was solls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (28. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ah ja, und in WoW liest man sowas nicht? Wenn du jetzt nein sagst, werd ich dich künftig nicht mehr ernst nehmen können.
> 
> Was ich damit verdeutlichen wollte war, dass du in anderen MMOs genauso einen großen Anteil an asozial agierenden Spielern hast, die Bytes und Pixel über die dahinter sitzende Menschenwürde stellen.


Da du mich sowieso nicht ernst nimmst, kann ich hier stellvertretend antworten ^^.

In WoW liest man sowas tatsächlich nicht. Der einzige globale Channel, nämlich der (L)ooking (F)or (G)roup, ist komplett frei von Gossen-, Fäkalien- und rassistischer Sprache. Auch die Regionalchats sind sauber. Sogar das Ganken im Stranglethorn Valley hat aufgehört.

Natürlich kann ich nur von meinem Server sprechen, PvP-Server Theradras. Aber ich glaube, auf den anderen Servern wird es ähnlich sein. Und warum? Ganz einfach, die Leute haben was zu tun. Seit dem AddOn kann man wieder in Ruhe questen, zum Teil friedlich nebeneinander, weil die andere Fraktion ebenso ihre Ruhe haben will um ihre Sachen erledigen zu können. Was ich besonders positiv finde, die paar Idioten, die es auf jeder Seite immer wieder gibt, werden in der Regel ignoriert und Situationen eskalieren nicht automatisch.

Das Problem bei AoC dürfte sein, das es nichts anderes sinnvolles zu tun gibt außer zu ganken. Und da AoC keinerlei Kommunikationssperre zwischen den Kontrahenten hat wie WoW zwischen Horde und Allianz, da wird halt auch verbal gegankt.  Das hat jedoch weniger mit den Leuten zu tun, als mit der Struktur des Spiels. Das ist eine klare Designschwäche. Fassen wir doch zusammen. 

Das Spiel ist ab 18, man KANN also keine arme Kinderseele verletzen. Das Spiel wird als ultimatives PvP beworben, es ist also GEWOLLT, das sich die Leute immer und überall an die Kehle gehen. Das Spiel propagiert Sex&Crime, sorry, Sex und Gewalt, ein harter Umgang miteinander ist also ERWÜNSCHT. Und dann erwartet ihr, dass man euch nicht auch verbal fertig macht? Sorry, aber das kommt mir jetzt ein wenig weltfremd vor.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## xdave78 (28. Januar 2009)

Junge..Du bbenutzt "weltfremd" wenn wir über ein Spiel reden? Also wenn das bei mir mal DEN Stellenwert haben sollte dann hoff ich dass ichs selber merke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (28. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> In WoW liest man sowas tatsächlich nicht. Der einzige globale Channel, nämlich der (L)ooking (F)or (G)roup, ist komplett frei von Gossen-, Fäkalien- und rassistischer Sprache. Auch die Regionalchats sind sauber. Sogar das Ganken im Stranglethorn Valley hat aufgehört.



Auf "Der Mithrilorden" ist das nicht der Fall. 

Es ist zwar ein RP-PvE Server, dafür hört man dort so seine Sprüche

Aber letztens auf Onyxia war das Gangen überall oft und gern vertreten.


----------



## La Saint (28. Januar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Junge..Du bbenutzt "weltfremd" wenn wir über ein Spiel reden? Also wenn das bei mir mal DEN Stellenwert haben sollte dann hoff ich dass ichs selber merke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Self owned. Wir reden über Leute in einem Spiel. Wer erwartet, das sich Leute im Spiel anders verhalten als im RL, hat offensichtlich irgendwas nicht verstanden ^^.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Frankyb (28. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ab 18, man KANN also keine arme Kinderseele verletzen.



Hehe
Das ich nicht lache.
Keine Kinder.
Alle Ü 18 Spieler
Guter Witz


----------



## BornPsycho (28. Januar 2009)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Hehe
> Das ich nicht lache.
> Keine Kinder.
> Alle Ü 18 Spieler
> Guter Witz



Sebst wenn unter 18 jährige es spielen ist das ja nicht unser Problem, da sollten eher die Erziehungsberechtigten drauf achten! 

BTW: Total off topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (28. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> . Seit dem AddOn kann man wieder in Ruhe questen, zum Teil friedlich nebeneinander, weil die andere Fraktion ebenso ihre Ruhe haben will um ihre Sachen erledigen zu können. Was ich besonders positiv finde, die paar Idioten, die es auf jeder Seite immer wieder gibt, werden in der Regel ignoriert und Situationen eskalieren nicht automatisch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das finde ich fast noch schlimmer !!

Wozu dann Fraktionen,wozu dann PvP-Server.

Nein,ich will PvP, auch beim Leveln.
Die 80er sollen aber ihr PvP in den Borderlands machen,wie FC sie dahin bekommt werden wir sehen.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> In WoW liest man sowas tatsächlich nicht. Der einzige globale Channel, nämlich der (L)ooking (F)or (G)roup, ist komplett frei von Gossen-, Fäkalien- und rassistischer Sprache. Auch die Regionalchats sind sauber. Sogar das Ganken im Stranglethorn Valley hat aufgehört.


Brachlandchat ... *Hust* ... Das letzte woran ich mich da erinnern kann, wo ich vor ~1/2 Jahr noch gespielt hab, war eine Diskussion über Nazigedankengut, wo auch Juden durch den Dreck gezogen wurden. Hab da einige Tickets geschrieben auf meinem Flug von OG nach Gadgetzan. Auf dem Rückflug ~20min später haben die Leute sich immernoch darüber gefetzt.

Oder whispers á la "F*** dich", "H****sohn", ... oder quer über diese Palette, wenn man irgendeinem Stufe 12 Char keine 5 Gold geben oder ihn nicht durch Burg Shadowfang ziehen will.

Server: Kil'jaeden und Un'goro. Und ich glaube nicht, dass sich das Bewußtsein der Spieler in der kurzen Zeit jetzt um 180° gedreht hat und alle Lammfromm geworden sind.

Alles schon erlebt. Auf der anderen Seite des Zaunes ist das Gras auch nicht grüner, selbst wenn's so aussieht.

Global Channel mach ich in AoC immer aus. Hab ihn auch noch nie benötigt. Wer sich sowas antut und das auch noch mitverfolgt, ist doch selber schuld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (28. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ab 18, man KANN also keine arme Kinderseele verletzen. Das Spiel wird als ultimatives PvP beworben, es ist also GEWOLLT, das sich die Leute immer und überall an die Kehle gehen. Das Spiel propagiert Sex&Crime, sorry, Sex und Gewalt, ein harter Umgang miteinander ist also ERWÜNSCHT. Und dann erwartet ihr, dass man euch nicht auch verbal fertig macht? Sorry, aber das kommt mir jetzt ein wenig weltfremd vor.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint


Das zeigt, das du nichts verstanden hast. AOC ist ein MMORPG - zumindest auf Asgard sollte ein gewisses Maß an RP stattfinden - deshalb bin ich da und auch sehr viele andere.

Eine brutale Welt       - ja
verbal fertig machen - von mir aus (obwohl Tote reden eigentlich nicht mehr)
PvP überall               - ja (auch ganker nehme ich gerne hin)

aber all das sollte schon eine gewisses Niveau haben und nicht in einer GANGSTA - Schmuddelrap Sprache stattfinden sondern auch eine Provokation oder ein Fluch oder ein Schimpfwort sollte zum Spiel passen. Mal abgesehen davon ist der Chat den ich beanstande nur eine wahllose Aneinanderreihung von Fäkalsprache ohne jeden Sinn und ohne jeden Bezug zu der AOC Welt, die ich zumindest nicht hören will - und zwar nicht weil ich ein zartes Kindergemüt hätte, sondern weil es gar nicht in das Spiel paßt.


----------



## La Saint (28. Januar 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> ... aber all das sollte schon eine gewisses Niveau haben und nicht in einer GANGSTA - Schmuddelrap Sprache stattfinden sondern auch eine Provokation oder ein Fluch oder ein Schimpfwort sollte zum Spiel passen. Mal abgesehen davon ist der Chat den ich beanstande nur eine wahllose Aneinanderreihung von Fäkalsprache ohne jeden Sinn und ohne jeden Bezug zu der AOC Welt, die ich zumindest nicht hören will - und zwar nicht weil ich ein zartes Kindergemüt hätte, sondern weil es gar nicht in das Spiel paßt.


Lol

Da wurde ein Spiel so exakt wie noch nie zuvor auf eine bestimmte Zielgruppe zugeschnitten, und dann beschwert man sich, wenn genau diese Zielgruppe das Spiel auch spielt.

Das hat was.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Januar 2009)

USK18 heisst nicht, dass man sich alles erlauben darf. Aber da dort niemand was kontrolliert und auch kaum jemand mit Konsequenzen rechnen muss, zeigt sich die ganze Qualität des Gedankenguts, was die Leute hier tagtäglich innerlich mit sich rumschleppen und dort rauslassen.

Ich bin auch Ü18 und würde mich NIE auf so'n gelaber einlassen. Da wäre ich mir zu schade, mich so zu erniedrigen.


----------



## xdave78 (28. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Da wurde ein Spiel so exakt wie noch nie zuvor auf eine bestimmte Zielgruppe zugeschnitten, und dann beschwert man sich, wenn genau diese Zielgruppe das Spiel auch spielt.


LOL..da kenn ich auch n gutes Beispiel... *Arm heb*

LG


----------



## Sylvvia (28. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Lol
> 
> Da wurde ein Spiel so exakt wie noch nie zuvor auf eine bestimmte Zielgruppe zugeschnitten, und dann beschwert man sich, wenn genau diese Zielgruppe das Spiel auch spielt.
> 
> ...


Was ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn - willst du damit sagen, das das Programm ausschließlich für Personen ohne Stil und Niveau geschrieben wurde? - für Leute mit einem IQ unter 100, die in der Gosse groß geworden sind?? Das kannst du irgendwie nicht ernst meinen. Aber vielleicht kannst du mich ja mal aufklären, wie diese Zielgruppe aussieht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> In WoW liest man sowas tatsächlich nicht. Der einzige globale Channel, nämlich der (L)ooking (F)or (G)roup, ist komplett frei von Gossen-, Fäkalien- und rassistischer Sprache. Auch die Regionalchats sind sauber. Sogar das Ganken im Stranglethorn Valley hat aufgehört.



Ehm... wann hast du das letzte mal WoW gespielt? Zur Beta? Da geht's manchmal schlimmer zu als an einer Berliner Hauptschule! Selbst auf RP Servern... und ich kann da Abrox nur bestätigen, dass es auf "Der Mithrilorden" ist da leider auch nicht besser... deswegen hab ich auch aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (28. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Brachlandchat ... *Hust* ... Das letzte woran ich mich da erinnern kann, wo ich vor ~1/2 Jahr noch gespielt hab, war eine Diskussion über Nazigedankengut, wo auch Juden durch den Dreck gezogen wurden. Hab da einige Tickets geschrieben auf meinem Flug von OG nach Gadgetzan. Auf dem Rückflug ~20min später haben die Leute sich immernoch darüber gefetzt.



Eines der Hauptargumente das hier vorgebracht wird ist immer : Ihr spielt AOC schon so lange nicht mehr, da könnt ihr da garnix zu sagen. Also bitte....keine kommentare über ein Spiel wenn du es nicht spielst....oder gilt das nur für AOC?


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Januar 2009)

Was hat das eine denn mit dem anderen zu tun?

Hier wurde behauptet, in WoW gäbe es keine Fäkal- und Gossensprache, keine Ganker mehr und alle benehmen sich jetzt brav und artig. Das wurde von mehreren widerlegt, ich bin lediglich einer davon. Und wie ich schon schrieb bezieht sich das auf eine Zeit vor ~1/2 Jahr, wo ich noch gespielt hab und das quasi der letzte Stand der Dinge war, den ich mitbekommen hab.

Und du willst uns doch jetzt nicht etwa auch versuchen zu erzählen, dass man erstmal wieder WoW spielen müßte, um zu sehen, dass es dort doch immernoch Ganker in Vietnam und Gossen- und Fäkalsprache im Brachlandchat gibt?


----------



## Lanatir (29. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hier wurde behauptet, in WoW gäbe es keine Fäkal- und Gossensprache, keine Ganker mehr und alle benehmen sich jetzt brav und artig. Das wurde von mehreren widerlegt, ich bin lediglich einer davon. Und wie ich schon schrieb bezieht sich das auf eine Zeit vor ~1/2 Jahr, wo ich noch gespielt hab und das quasi der letzte Stand der Dinge war, den ich mitbekommen hab.
> 
> Und du willst uns doch jetzt nicht etwa auch versuchen zu erzählen, dass man erstmal wieder WoW spielen müßte, um zu sehen, dass es dort doch immernoch Ganker in Vietnam und Gossen- und Fäkalsprache im Brachlandchat gibt?



Nein. Das will ich nicht versuchen. Aber ich will versuchen dir klarzumachen das euer Hauptargument gegen Kritiker, nämlich 'halts maul, du spielst das doch garnicht mehr, also hast du auch kein recht überhaupt irgendwas dazu zu sagen' eben auch andersrum angewendet werden kann.

Ich könnte ja dann auch sagen 'Ach komm, du willst doch nicht etwa versuchen zu erzählen das Funcom jetzt nicht mehr dauernd lügt, keine Zensur mehr ausübt und das Spiel nicht mehr so absolut Scheisse ist wie es zum release war wo ichs noch gespielt hab'.

Es wird doch mehr oder weniger deutlich gesagt das Leute die AOC nicht mehr spielen gefälligst die fresse zu halten haben wenns um AOC geht...also lass mich fragen: Spielst du noch WOW? Nein? Gut ich auch nicht. Also sag ich dazu nix. Und du?

Von dem Fakt mal ganz abgesehen das ich dieses ständige WOW macht dies aber, WOW macht jenes aber nicht mehr hören kann. Hier gehts um AOC. Frag die Moderatoren, die haben da schon mehrfach drauf hingewiesen.

Wenn dir an WOW was nicht passt poste es in DEREN Forum.


----------



## Sylvvia (29. Januar 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Nein. Das will ich nicht versuchen. Aber ich will versuchen dir klarzumachen das euer Hauptargument gegen Kritiker, nämlich 'halts maul, du spielst das doch garnicht mehr, also hast du auch kein recht überhaupt irgendwas dazu zu sagen' eben auch andersrum angewendet werden kann.
> 
> Ich könnte ja dann auch sagen 'Ach komm, du willst doch nicht etwa versuchen zu erzählen das Funcom jetzt nicht mehr dauernd lügt, keine Zensur mehr ausübt und das Spiel nicht mehr so absolut Scheisse ist wie es zum release war wo ichs noch gespielt hab'.
> 
> ...


Ich denke, da hast du etwas mißverstanden ... bei Spectrumizers Aussage geht es um die Community und nicht um die Qualität des Spiels - im Gegensatz zu den Leuten, die die Qualität von AOC beurteilen wollen ohne AOC zu spielen. Wenn ich z.B. meinem Sohn bei WoW mal eine halbe Stunde über die Schulter schaue, kann ich die Qualität des Spiels nicht beurteilen aber ich sehe doch ziemlich schnell, das der Umgang der Leute untereinander, die Gossensprache etc immer noch genauso übel ist wie vor einem 1/2 Jahr. Wenn Spectumizer so eine Möglichkeit nicht hat, kann er es vielleicht nicht beurteilen - allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das sich die 11 Millionen Spieler innerhalb eines halben Jahres komplett gewandelt haben oder etwa auf einmal andere sind als zuvor doch wohl wirklich reichlich unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Lanatir (29. Januar 2009)

Gut, akzeptier ich so. Aber könnten wir nicht trotzdem über AOC reden, und nicht über WOW? Das MMO's in Sammelbecken für gestörte und gescheiterte existenzen sind die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen ist bekannt, egal in welchem mmo man nun schaut. Ich hab in allen MMO's bisher nichts anderes erlebt, vielleicht mit der Ausnahme vom Lotro Server Belegaer, da gings. Aber was hat das alles hier mit diesem Interview zu tun?
Was ist zum Beispiel an dem Gerücht dran das das ganze Ding gefaked gewesen sein soll und die Fragesteller tatsächlich nur für dieses eine Event auf der Seite gesichtet wurden, und nur dieses eine mal? Ich persönlich denke ja nicht, das da was dran ist. Wenn mich ein Spiel interessiert und da gibt einer Antworten zu auf einer Seite die mich sonst nicht juckt registrier ich mich da auch nur einmal, bin einmal da und dann nie wieder.


----------



## Sylvvia (29. Januar 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Gut, akzeptier ich so. Aber könnten wir nicht trotzdem über AOC reden, und nicht über WOW? Das MMO's in Sammelbecken für gestörte und gescheiterte existenzen sind die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen ist bekannt, egal in welchem mmo man nun schaut. Ich hab in allen MMO's bisher nichts anderes erlebt, vielleicht mit der Ausnahme vom Lotro Server Belegaer, da gings. Aber was hat das alles hier mit diesem Interview zu tun?
> Was ist zum Beispiel an dem Gerücht dran das das ganze Ding gefaked gewesen sein soll und die Fragesteller tatsächlich nur für dieses eine Event auf der Seite gesichtet wurden, und nur dieses eine mal? Ich persönlich denke ja nicht, das da was dran ist. Wenn mich ein Spiel interessiert und da gibt einer Antworten zu auf einer Seite die mich sonst nicht juckt registrier ich mich da auch nur einmal, bin einmal da und dann nie wieder.


Nun ja - ich persönlich denke, das es nicht viel dazu zu sagen gibt. Interviews mit Vertretern des Softwareherstellers sind immer mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Von daher gebe ich nicht so viel darauf, was da so geschwätzt wird. Und wenn das ganze ein fake sein sollte ... macht das wirklich einen Unterschied? Es ist ganz normal, das die Leute, die hier schreiben bei so einem thread schnell auf die Probleme zu sprechen kommen, die sie viel mehr interessieren. Zu dem viel erwähnten Endcontent sind das nun mal im Moment der ganze Bereich PvP und neuerdings auch die community, die das Spielvergnügen doch sehr beeinträchtigt (zum Guten wie zum Schlechten).


----------



## La Saint (29. Januar 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Von dem Fakt mal ganz abgesehen das ich dieses ständige WOW macht dies aber, WOW macht jenes aber nicht mehr hören kann. Hier gehts um AOC. Frag die Moderatoren, die haben da schon mehrfach drauf hingewiesen.
> 
> Wenn dir an WOW was nicht passt poste es in DEREN Forum.



Das macht er ^^

Jetzt muß ich mal eine Lanze für spectrumizer brechen. In der Tat schlägt er immer wieder mal im WoW-Forum auf und erzählt den Leuten dort, wie scheisse ihr Spiel ist. Dein Vorwurf ist also vollkommen ungerechtfertigt ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Januar 2009)

LoL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Können wir uns jetzt wieder lieb haben und weiter über AoC "reden"?


----------



## La Saint (29. Januar 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn - willst du damit sagen, das das Programm ausschließlich für Personen ohne Stil und Niveau geschrieben wurde? - für Leute mit einem IQ unter 100, die in der Gosse groß geworden sind?? Das kannst du irgendwie nicht ernst meinen. Aber vielleicht kannst du mich ja mal aufklären, wie diese Zielgruppe aussieht?


Das war jetzt kein persönlicher Angriff gegen dich. Man kann auch in Sachen reinrutschen ^^

Hier mal eine kleine Analogie. Du gehst im Hamburger Hafenviertel in eine Tanzbar. Vielleicht, weil dich die neuartige Neonreklame angelockt hat. Oder weil die Fachpresse, in diesem Fall die Sankt Pauli Nachrichten, für das Lokal nur die besten Kritiken abgegeben hat. Anschließend kommst du raus und beschwerst dich, was dort für ein perverses Volk abhängen würde. Da würde gedealt, herumgehurt und alles angemacht werden.

Jetzt die Frage: Was ist hier falsch gelaufen?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## La Saint (29. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> LoL!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klar! Peace ^^


----------



## xdave78 (29. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage: Was ist hier falsch gelaufen?


..die St Pauli Nachrichten wurden offenbar geschmiert - das war einfach. NEXT!


----------



## Imzane (29. Januar 2009)

Wieso is dieser Thread noch offen?


----------



## La Saint (29. Januar 2009)

Imzane schrieb:


> Wieso is dieser Thread noch offen?


Weil hier sachlich, zielgerichtet und qualifiziert über Game Director Craig Morrison, AoC im Allgemeinen und seiner Community im Besonderen diskutiert wird.
Was war noch gleich DEINE Meinung zum Thema? ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Rabenkopf (29. Januar 2009)

Warum nicht?
Hier wird doch gesittet und sachlich über das Interview diskutiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Find das nur Logisch das der Kerl nix negatives sagt, nur das das ganze dann auch noch gestellt zu sein scheint..hmm das find ich dreist, aber ist ja auch nicht unüblich..
Und zum Thema Chat in AoC und in WoW:
Wenn sich bei WoW so wie bei AoC beide parteien, (bzw bei AoC gibt es ja nur eine..)
Im Chat treffen würden, dann wär da wohl die Sau los!
Ich zocks auch schon ne weile nichtmehr, aber wenn ich mich erinnere wie verbissen sich die Leute auf meinem alten Server (RP-PvP) bekämpft haben 
und danach auf den leichen rumgetanzt sind...dann finde ich (Im vergleich natürlich zu der damaligen situation in WoW) geht es noch recht gesittet ab in AoC (auf Asgard)
Und zur Klingenbruderschaft: Nix da Mitra! PvE ist langweilig, kommt nach Asgard, da geht es nicht ganz so hart zur sache und RP habt Ihr auchnoch!

Tante edit sagt: Mist der Heilige war schneller... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (29. Januar 2009)

Rabenkopf schrieb:


> Und zur Klingenbruderschaft: Nix da Mitra! PvE ist langweilig, kommt nach Asgard, da geht es nicht ganz so hart zur sache und RP habt Ihr auchnoch!



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen ... wir nehmen euch auch mit offenen Armen auf ... :-)


----------



## Sylvvia (29. Januar 2009)

Klar ist das hier jetzt viel offtopic - aber andrerseits geht es doch sehr zivilisiert zu - keiner beschimpft den anderen - nichts wird durch den Dreck gezogen. Schon das allein sollte reichen, um die hier nicht zu schließen. Sonst müssen wir halt einen aufmachen der heißt : "dies und das zu AOC" - aber was wäre dadurch schon gewonnen?


----------



## Imzane (29. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Weil hier sachlich, zielgerichtet und qualifiziert über Game Director Craig Morrison, AoC im Allgemeinen und seiner Community im Besonderen diskutiert wird.
> Was war noch gleich DEINE Meinung zum Thema? ^^
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



Ich hab dir doch meine Meinung via PM mitgeteilt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (29. Januar 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen ... wir nehmen euch auch mit offenen Armen auf ... :-)


Würd ich gerne tun..aber ich schätze ~70 Leuten beizubringen was genau RP ist - damit bin ich dann doch überfordert.


----------



## Sylvvia (29. Januar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Würd ich gerne tun..aber ich schätze ~70 Leuten beizubringen was genau RP ist - damit bin ich dann doch überfordert.


So schwierig ist das doch in AOC nicht - anders als bei anderen Games wo man sich in Orcs Elfen oder Zwerge eindenken muß gibt es in AOC nur Menschen. Eine gewisse neutrale Ausdrucksweise reicht eigentlich schon um nicht unangenehm aufzufallen. Solange du nicht von Zahnersatz / Panzern / Atombomben/ Lottoscheinen etc erzählst, wirst du garantiert nicht weiter auffallen. Keiner ist gezwungen an echten RP-Events teilzunehmen und außerdem gibt natürlich sowieso relativ wenig pure RP'ler und evtl. findet der eine oder andere ja auch als Seiteneinsteiger Spaß daran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenkopf (29. Januar 2009)

Jau richtig, die Regeln auf unserem Server sind eigentlich recht einfach:
Kein ooc im say, keine absichtliche Störung des RPs eines oder mehrerer Mitspieler..
Das wars, es gibt viele bei uns die nicht wirklich viel rp machen, die aber einfach die Atmosphäre geniessen und gerne bei RP events dabei sind nur um wie gesagt mal RP Luft schnuppern und sich nicht mit namen wie Roxxorklaus oder ähnlichem rumschlagen wollen.
Ich kan es euch nur ans Herz legen, bei uns gibt es auch open PvP, nur halt etwas abgeschwächter..


----------



## xdave78 (29. Januar 2009)

Jaja..ich kenne die Regeln und wolte auch damals beim Start auf Asgard anfangen aber meine MitGildenGründer haben mich überstimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

